# The Darkness (Conquest Recruitment)



## Romero's Own

The Great Alliance has fallen in ruin. The world of Kolnur has descended into chaos with the annihilation of the order it has known for so many years. The Alliance was formed 200 years ago by the great powers of the age, and has ensured a time of relative peace of prosperity. But the peace made men weak, soft, and unobservant. Few were watching for the return of darkness, and those few who were watching were unable to rouse the Alliance from its slumber in time to defend itself from the tides of darkness that washed over the land. 

Now the Alliance is in shambles, and the few remaining nations of the world must somehow hold their borders against both greedy neighbours, and the Great Shadow that slew the greatest alliance this world has ever known...


**What is the Great Shadow you ask?:* The answer is this. Somewhere in the world, in a location unknown to any of you, is a powerful Arch Lich, whom has raised for himself not only an immense army of undead, but also a large army of demons to do his bidding, along with other arts darker still. This will be a tool of random events; random raids/invasions will take place in addition to natural events which take place. The Shadow is also the objective in the other RP. All anyone knows is that the name of the Lich is Deknar'Thuul. 

**How big can my Country be? :* 30 Mil max population. UNLESS you take the "Look at all the Babies" Trait, in which case it is 60 mil.

**How small can my Country be? :* As long as you have more population than you have soldiers that's fine. Whatever tickles your fancy. 

**Is the bigger army always going to win?:* No. I will be the final determination for any battle, but basically remember this. The fewer soldiers you have, the more elite you can claim to make them. If you have 200,000 "elite" soldiers and the enemy only has 20,000 elite soldiers, any one of his soldiers can kick the shit out of one of yours in both equipment and training. So it will come down to what KIND of battle you engage in. If you line up all your troops and face off on a traditional field of battle with traditional tools of war, then ya the bigger army has higher odds of victory. But if you use magic, technology, or terrain to alter the scales of battle, a smaller army has a chance of emerging victorious. Though I would prefer to see the two players who are fighting resolve their war between themselves, if it comes down to one side refusing and wanting my judgement on the winner I will do so an then let you resume writing my verdict in your posts. 

**Can I be destroyed in this game? :* Only with your permission. Even if another player manages to conquer your nation you can live on as refugees, rebels, or a number of other options. You won't ever be destroyed(Again, unless you want to be), you will just change form. 

**How Many Traits do I Get? :* 25 trait points, plus a max possible of two racial and two bonuses from races, for a max beginning pool of 29, plus 4 possible from flaws.

*Races: **Each Race can select 1 racial trait for free.*

Dwarves: +1 Trait for either Lesser Earth Magic or Military Traits

Humans: +1 Trait for either Military, National, Divine, or Necromancy Traits

Orcs: +1 Trait for either Military or Necromancy Traits 

Goblins: +1 Trait for either Population or Elemental Traits

Gnomes: +1 Trait for either Illusion or Technology Traits

Elves: +1 Trait for either Elemental or Mental Traits

Ogres: +1 Trait for either Military or Physical Traits

*You may have up to 2 races in your country, gaining the bonus traits for each. However the following list shows which races do not coexist well.*

Dwarves and Ogres
Elves and Orcs
Gnomes and Goblins

*National Traits:*

*Bigger is Better:* Your nation enjoys making everything bigger then it has to be, from government buildings to ships, everything has to be big. 

*Homeland Security:* Your nation believes it’s best if it keeps it’s own secrets thank you very much, no need for those foreign spies to ever actually succeed in leaving the country…

*I Believe you have underestimated the sneakiness sir..: *Your nation has an expert spy network set up to protect it from foreign threats, not to mention planting false information…

*Trade Centre:* Your nation rests at the centre of a major trade road, or simply has resources everyone else wants. Either way, your rolling in the money.

*Cunning Linguists:* Your Nation has long been in the forefront of diplomacy, thus not only are your diplomats smooth in their speech, but they are also masters of customs and dialects of foreign nations, making foreign courts more apt to accept their proposals as coming from a kindred spirit.

*Men of Honour:* Your nation is noted as one who say what they mean and mean what they say, your nations honour is rarely questioned. 

*Shhhh, no one’s noticed us yet! :* Whether you live in an isolated part of the world, or are just extraordinarily boring, no one seems to give two cents about what happens in your part of the world.

*Farmhands: *Your people produce a great deal of excess Grain, corn, or whatever other foodstuffs you think would grow in your area. 

*Ranchers:* Your people are experts at wrangling cattle and breaking wild stallions. Their breeding systems make their herds the best out there, no ones horses can compare with yours. 



*Population Traits:*

*Loyal:* Your populace would never dream of betraying you.

*Industrious:* Your working population is extremely industrious, they don’t take coffee breaks in their work day, they get stuff done. 

*Brave: *Your people would never dream of running from a fight. 

*Never Back Down: *You hold your ground on both the physical and the political levels.

*Religious: *Your population is enamoured with religion, it shapes their lives and gives them purpose, sometimes even distracting them from substandard living conditions or granting the potential for martyrdom in your soldiers.

*Look at all the Babies!:* Your nation has an excessive population! While this allows you to have a larger then average military, it also requires large amounts of food to keep the masses fed. The population clamours for more space, making colonization a potential priority for your nation.(You may double both the max population and max military for any army style chosen, However you must take Farmhands AND Ranchers in order to compensate for your population size, unless you are willing to be very prone to famine, civil unrest, or begin immediate expansion attempts.)


*Academic Traits:*

*Science Academy:* This school of learning is filled with whirring gears and billowing steam, and many unusual inventions. But the main plus side to having this in your nation, is that the people who experiment with technology HERE, are less likely to blow themselves up in the process, or at least to leave notes behind of how they did it. 

*School of Wizardry:* Most wizards learn from an aged master that accepts them as an apprentice, but the downside to this is if that wizard dies prematurely, all his secrets are lost. You won’t let that happen, so you made a school for the collection and collaboration of magic.

*Grand Cathedral:* The epicentre of any religious nation, it’s also the centre of learning for any student of the divine forces in the universe. 

*Academy of War:* This is the centre for all your generals to meet and share combat tactics. Future officers are trained in these halls, and benefit from the knowledge of their superiors. 



*Military Traits:*

*For King and Country!:* Your nation has proud citizenry who yearn for the chance to serve in the military. As such you have a small, well trained, and superiorly equipped army to call upon, however conscripts don’t mesh well with them. 
_Max army size: 100,000 men, no conscripts._

*Grab Yer Pitchforks and Get Marching!: *Your nation believes in overwhelming numbers and doesn’t feel training is really needed. In times of war you shove basic weaponry in your soldier’s hands and point them in the direction of the enemy. Morale will be low, but so long as you outnumber your enemies you have a chance…
_Max Army Size: 800,000_

*The Knighthood: *Your nation has a small, professionally trained core of troops leading conscripts. While the core of your army is well trained and well equipped, they are far outnumbered by the conscript soldiers. 
_Max Army Size: 600,000 (80,000 professional troops, the rest conscripts.) 
_
*Golden Horde: *Your nation is militaristic and has a large standing army, with an equal split of well trained and conscript soldiers. Your soldiers know how to handle themselves, but aren’t all the best of the best.
_Max Army Size: 200,000 professional, 200,000 Conscript_

*Fearless:* Your soldiers don’t know the meaning of fear and will charge into overwhelming odds without flinching.

*Strategists*: Your army’s high command has a talented cadre of men who have studied military strategy and have good odds of being known as being among the Great Generals of their age. 

*Sneaky Sneaky:* Your army is obsessed with stealth manoeuvres, and have perfected ways to move without attracting attention.

*Superior Forging: *Your weapons are forged in an extraordinary manner, whether it’s attributed to dwarven craftsmanship, magical imbuements, or technological advances in blast furnaces, your weaponry is a step above the average. 

*Mithril Armour: *Stronger then steel, but light as a cloth shirt, Mithril armour is the best armour an army can have, but it’s rare to come by. 

*Longbows: *Superior bows; they have longer ranges and the ability to penetrate even plate armour at closer ranges.

*Masterful Cavalry:* Your cavalry units work as a cohesive unit, your soldiers ride their horses (or other mounts) better than most can even dream of. You are skilled at using the mobility of your cavalry to catch your foes off guard. 

*Soldiers of the Line:* Your infantry is the core of your army, and you know how to work them! They can march farther in a day then other soldiers, and even after marching for a week with little rest they can still fight when they reach their destination. Your formations are flawless and their shieldwalls are effective at warding off enemy archers. 

*Kill Them From a Distance: *Your archers/crossbowmen are excellent shots, and have been heavily drilled to know how to fire in unison, set up barriers to protect them from other units, and at aiming for the weaknesses in the armour of their foes. 


*Military Units:*
*Note: By default all conscript forces are either light infantry, light cavalry, or basic archers/crossbowmen. However Conscripts are far less effective then the trained versions of these same military units.*

*Light Infantry: *This is skirmishers, men in light armor who meet the enemy often from ambush, or attempting to slow the enemy down. Could also be common conscript spearmen with just a leather jerkin and a spear. These units are fast moving but cannot stand toe to toe with heavy infantry for long, and heavy cavalry plows right through them. However, these men are perfect for use in ambush, or to harry supply lines of the enemy, since they can’t hit what they can’t see, right? 

*Heavy Infantry: *These are the men marching in lockstep formations. Tall shields, heavy armour, and big swords, these are the infantry that will eat through light infantry or be able to hold their line against a cavalry charge(Though they will only be able to effectively stop it if they are armed with pole-arms) 

*Archers:* Men with bows and normally given only light armour, such as padded jerkins or boiled leather and ring mail. These men are very effective at stopping light infantry and cavalry charges, though their weapons normally don’t puncture heavy cavalry or infantries armour. 

*Crossbowmen:* These soldiers have a slow reload time, but their bolts can puncture the armour of even heavy infantry and cavalry.

*Light Cavalry:* Normally armed with a sword, a lance, and a horse bow, these soldiers are armoured in light armour and meant to scout and harry the enemy. They are good for using in flanking manoeuvres or to slip around the enemy lines and attack from the rear, but against any heavily armoured unit it will not hold up long. 

*Heavy Cavalry:* Knights in shining armour, heavy cavalry is bedecked with heavy armour and so are their horses. These men can crush through infantry formations, unless they have pole-arms to keep them at bay. They are very hard to kill. 

*Arquebussers:* Armed with the deadly Arquebus these men let loose a hail of metal shot to devastate enemy formations. Effective against light armour at long range, and able to penetrate heavy armour at close range, these are deadly weapons. (Requires the Arquebus trait)

*Artillery:* Whether it’s the Ballista, the Catapult, or the Cannon(If you have the trait) These units all have one thing in common. They are meant to take down walls or devastate large areas of troop formations. 

*Magi:* In addition to your Nations leadership, you have Magi trained for combat in the magical arts. These magi stand with your troops raining devastation in their chosen school of magic across the battlefield. 

*Naval Traits:*

*Ship Building:* This trait permits your nation to build boats. You can have up to three levels in it, going from canoes, to to schooners, to caravels. 

*Longboats:* (Requires three levels in Ship Building) Create fast, sleek boats equally at home on the high seas and in a narrow river.

*Ship Artillery:* (Requires the Artillery Trait) Allows you to mount catapults and Ballista(Or cannons if you have the trait) on board your ships. 

*Ironclad:* (Requires 3 points in technology) Your boats are sheathed in steel, allowing them to take immense damage before going under. 


*Necromancy:** (Cannot be Taken with Divine Magic)*

*Speak with the Darkness:* You know the secrets of the grave, and fear them not. You reach past the veil to speak with the dead. 

*Animate Dead: *Cause the dead laying in the ground to rise up once more, whether as zombies or as skeletons these forces are mindless and can follow only simple instructions. They command none of their former skills from their life, and are armed only with what they died with, or what you provide them. 

*The Spirits hear my Call: *Ghosts, wraiths, and other fell spirits obey your command, permitting you to summon them to your will. 

*Plaguewalker:* (Requires 3 other necromancy Traits) Disease is a useful tool when your soldiers are already dead. You have learned how to create diseases through magic, and spread them through various means.

*Negative Energy:* You know how to manipulate the powers of darkness and bend them to your will. You can drain life from foes, leach away their strength, and other methods of negative energy. 

*Greater Necromancy:* (Requires all other necromancy traits be taken) The secrets of the dark arts are all known to you. You are capable of creating vampires, of bringing the dead back to a sick parody of life, and trapping their souls in their bodies, forcing them to use their skills to fulfil your will, and even turning yourself, or others, into Liches, the ultimate practitioners of the dark arts. 


*Divine Magic:* *(Cannot be Taken with Necromancy)*

*Angels Whisper in Your Ears:* Your priesthood has the power of prayer, and receives answers. The questions they ask the higher powers receive answers, even if they don’t always make sense. 

*Divine Energy:* The power of Christ compels you! No seriously, you area able to channel the power of your god(s) into healing energy, buffing the natural attributes of your followers.

*Holy Wrath:* (Requires Divine Energy) Your priesthood can not only heal with their gods magic, they can also wreak havoc with it, doling out the energy of the gods to smite your foes. 

*Divine Charisma:* The power of the gods powers not only your arm, but your tongue. Your priesthood is able to rouse the crowds to great feats through their oratory, and are able to convince people to see your point of view with ease. Your people follow you and may even worship you as a god yourself. 

*There Are Angels Among Us: *(Requires all other Holy traits to take) So devout are your people that the gods send their own servants down from on high to serve you and protect you.



_*Elemental Magic: *_*All Greater Elemental Magics Require their Lesser Counterpart. (Cannot be Taken with Technology Traits)*

*Lesser Air Magic:* Your people can control the winds in minor ways, creating small barriers of air to block arrows, creating fists of solidified air, creating or diverting small breezes. 

*Greater Air Magic:* You can hurl bolts of lightning or create/redirect gale force winds. All the fury of the storm is at your beck and call. 

*Lesser Water Magic:* You can create water from nothing, freeze it to create a shield of ice or create spears of ice to cast at your foes.

*Greater Water Magic:* The tides obey your call, you can raise and lower the levels of water in any area with ease. Ice storms can be conjured from thin air to pelt your foes and walls of ice can be raised upon even a desert floor, though it’s not likely to last long unless you sustain it. 

*Lesser Earth Magic:* The ground beneath your feet lends strength to you, you can reshape rock faces to a form more pleasing to you, raise small jutts of earth in front of you to form small defensive emplacements or pick up and hurl a small rock and have it grow to a boulder in the course of it’s flight. 

*Greater Earth Magic:* The forest speaks to you, the ground beneath your feet informs you when someone treads upon it. You can rip asunder stone walls like it was made of paper, and can create earthquakes that sunder the homes of your foes. 

*Lesser Fire Magic:* You can start even wet wood on fire and can propel jets of flame from your hands. 

*Greater Fire Magic:* Great balls of fire, that’s right, you sunder the earth and fill the air with the smell of burnt flesh. You make walls of flame to cordon off your foes and make people spontaneously combust. 

*Master of the Elements: *(Requires all four Greater Magic Traits) The elements bow to your will. You are able to turn aside enemies elemental assaults with ease. None save another Master can oppose you in the realm of elemental magic. 

*Summon Elemental: *(Requires Greater Magic in one element, this must be taken once for each desired element) You can summon forth a creature of pure fire, earth, water, or air to serve you. These creatures are extremely durable, and very deadly. 

*If I could talk to the animals:* (Requires Greater Magic in one element, must be taken once for each desired element) You can speak with and control animals associated with the element you command. For example aeromancers(Air wizards) Could speak with birds, griffon's, and such. Pyromancers could speak with salamanders(The magical fiery version of salamanders, not the lizards), Phoenix, and such. Geomancers could speak with bears, wolves, giants, so forth. Aquamancers could speak with sharks, fishies, and Kraken. 

*Dragons Bow Before Me!: *(Requires Greater Magic in Fire and Air and If I Could Talk To The Animals Fire or Air) Dragons of varying sorts will answer your call, serving you so long as you either convince them, or force them to. 


*Illusion Magic:*

*Master of disguise: *Your magic allows you to alter your appearance, convincing those around you that you belong to a different race, or sex, then you really do. 

*Cloak of Invisibility: *You are able to extend a blanket of illusion over a fair sized area and grant yourself and others the illusion of not being there.

*Spectral Army: *You are capable of forming an entire army of imaginary soldiers from the stuff of your mind. Unfortunately at the slightest knick they poof out of existence.

*Imaginary Swords Cut Too: *You are able to fabricate illusions so convincing that those pierced with the weapons of your imaginary attackers feel real pain, and can die from the assault. 

*Dreamwalker:* (Requires all other Illusion traits) You are able to enter the sleeping minds of your enemies, striking when they are most vulnerable. You are able to implant illusionary memories and impulses in their minds. This will not always succeed, but even when it fails the once who suffers the attack will think it nothing more then a very strange dream. You can also pull lesser men into dreams of your creation, and attempt to drive them mad with nightmares you inflict upon them. 




*Technology:* *(Cannot be taken with any Elemental Traits)*

*This…is….my…BOOMSTICK!:* You are able to create an Arquebus, a firearm capable of piercing plate armour at close range, but at long ranges it will only penetrate lesser armours. 

*Flamethrowers*: That’s right, who said you need to know magic to throw magic around! With a tank of highly explosive materials strapped to your back, and a wand held in front of you, you can let loose a burst of flame! Course if someone should hit that tank…

*Alchemical Alloys:* (Requires Two other Technology Traits) You know the secret of combining metals to create a stronger end product. But you go further, through alchemy you can transmute them into something stronger then others would even dream!

*Cannons*: You have decided that if you can make a small metal ball be fired at someone, why not go with a large one? You have cannons with which to pulverize your foes!

*Gyrocoptors/Gliders: *You have discovered the power of flight through one of these two paths(You can only take one, unless you spend two traits, Gyrocoptors requires Steam Engine)

*Steam Engine:* You can create energy by boiling water! Amazing! 

*Trains*: (Requires Steam Engine) You have learned to create large mechanical forms of transportation 

*Mechanical Walkers: *(Requires 4 other Technology traits, one of which must be steam engine) Large metal frameworks within which warriors can mount weaponry, these machines are deadly powerful and hard to destroy. They require a large crew to keep working, and must have at least 6 legs(So no personal warrior mechs)

*Mechanized Warriors: *(Requires Mechanical Walkers) Slightly larger then man size, these robotic automatons are a marvel of technology. They are able to be programmed with basic instructions, and follow them through. By no means the most gifted warriors, they are nonetheless hard to kill and unswervingly loyal. (Only way to have sentient thinking mech warriors is a special trait, sorry.)



*Racial Traits:*

*Ogres:*

*Awesome strength:* No other race can compare with you for sheer brute strength. A single hit from you is enough to send a lesser race flying across the room.

*Increased Fortitude:* You can take a hit and keep on coming, even if that hit just ripped one of you arms off. After all, it’s just a flesh wound right? 

*Impaling Throw: *You wield thrown weapons in a capacity feared by your foes, you are able to pierce common metals with your thrown javelins, imagine what you can do to people hit by them? 

*Orcs:*

*Berserk:* Your warriors go berserk in battle, blind with bloodlust they ignore wounds they take and fight with a ferocity such as to set fear into your foes. Of course they rarely survive such a bout of bloodlust, since while in it they ignore threats and wounds they have taken in the name of killing as many people as they can. 

*War Chiefs:* Your nation has a single war chief who leads the armies, and he has proven himself in battle time and again. This war chief is considered one of the Great Generals of the age.

*Shamanistic Ties: *Your people are close to their ancestors. The Shaman of your nation hold great authority in your nation for good reason, their elemental magic is potent enough to drive your people away from the more common arts of necromancy.(Gets one Lesser Elemental trait free)

*Goblins:*

*Horde Tactics: *Always fight with overwhelming numbers, that is the rule of thumb for your military. As such your conscript army is huge, numbering 200,000 more then normal.

*Sneaky Lil Buggers: *Masters of the ambush, your people are experts at using hidden structures to watch for incoming foes, and setting up ambushes in the terrain you know. 

*We’re Not Running Away, We’re Advancing To The Rear!: *Your people may not be the bravest out there, but by god they know how to survive a fight! You always have a back way out of any city, or fight, prepared in advance.

*Humans:*

*Explorers by Nature: *Your people have been filled with wanderlust for as long as you can remember, you have extensive maps of the world and know where most other nations lay. 

*Born on a Horse: *Your people have always viewed the horse as a form of wealth, and even now children seem to learn to ride a horse before they can even properly walk. Your cavalry is second to none. 

*Farming is in the Blood: *Your people have tilled their fields for so long, that they ARE the land. Agriculture is an integral part of your nation, and you work hard at it. 

_*Elves:*_

*Elven High Mages:*Your Magi are exceedingly powerful, having studied for hundreds of years the arcane lore they have accumulated. They can weave powerful defensive enchantments over your lands, creating defenses that will dazzle foes with their intricacies. 

*One with the Forest:* Your people are adept at living among the woods, you know when something is wrong and you know how to travel it without being noticed. 

*Master Archers:* Your people have practiced archery since your people have existed. They are unequalled in their accuracy with a bow.

*Dwarves: *

*Stone Fortitude: *Your people are stalwart warriors, and have long lived in harsh environments. They can take hits that would kill lesser men and keep on trucking. Poison has very little effect on your people. 

*Gems in the Rough:* Your people are obsessed with the wealth hidden in the mountains and below the ground. You have delved long and hard, and have been rewarded with rich deposits of precious metals, gems, and other valuable commodities. 

*Dwarven Defences:* Dwarves know how to build structures that last the ages. And when they build for defence, no one can best them. Your defences are the best out there. 

_*Gnomes:*_ 

*Need More Boom:* Your guns and cannons pack a bigger punch then others can manage. This is due in part at least to your aptitude for experimenting with things and blowing up your workshop in the course of your studies.

*No One Lives Here, Honest!:* Your people are masters of concealing entire communities with a shroud of illusion, making it difficult for others to find you. 

*To the Skies!:* You are naturally inclined to take to the skies, as such your Gyrocoptors are more potent then other nations, better armor, bigger guns, just better. 


*Physical Traits:*

*Ate Their Wheaties:* Your people are big and strong, they obviously ate every meal their momma gave em. (Cannot be taken with Intelligent)

*Dexterous:* Your people are naturally agile, with better reaction times then others. 

*Stylish:* Your people know how to dress to impress and have a natural beauty that seems to extend to even the lowest members of your civilization. (Cannot be taken with Intimidating)

*Intimidating:* Your people are scary looking and they know how to use that to their advantage. (Cannot be taken with Stylish)


*Mental Traits: 
*
*Intelligent:* Your people are just in general smarter then others. Problem solving comes naturally to them and they are better able to bend their efforts to intellectual and willpower oriented endeavors.(Cannot be take with Ate Their Wheaties)

*Magical in Nature:* Your people are naturally inclined to magic, granting your spells greater potency and letting your spellcasters last longer in a spell duel. 

*Clockwork Mind: *Your people are naturally attuned to science as a means of progress, allowing your people to solve mathematic problems and develop new sciences and technology at a speed that leaves other scientists boggled. 

*Gilded Tongues:* Your peoples diplomats are gifted in wordplay, and can talk birds out of trees with their voices. 

*Logical: *Your people never let emotions get in the way of proper thought, facts are what matter, not gut feelings. This can lead to a delay in answering calamitous events, unless of course you predicted and prepared for it, but when they do react it’s almost always just the right reaction.(Cannot be taken with Emotional)

*Emotional:* Your people follow what their heart tells them. This means they always have an answer for any event, even if it isn’t always the right one. (Cannot be taken with Logical)



*Misc. Traits: *

*Counterspelling:* (Requires 3 traits in any magical fields) Your magi have studied the arts extensively, and have learned how to counter the spells of their foes, disrupting the magic before it even takes form. Of course while they’re doing that, they are unable to cast any offensive spells of their own. 

*Divination: *(Requires 3 traits in any magical fields) Your magi have studied the arts and have learned that it is possible to scry the world about you with magic, whether it’s looking out through an animals view, seeking premonitions of the future, or other forms of divination, your people keep an eye on their borders through a magical lens. 

*Telescope*: A small tube of bronze with glass inside, nothing special right? WRONG! This lil device let’s you see long distances. 

*Naptha Grenades:* (Requires 2 Technology Traits) Small jars filled with naptha and metal shards, these basic grenades have a fuse that must be lit before they are thrown, but when they land they certainly do cause some devastation. 

*Portals*: (Requires 6 traits in any magical fields) Your people are gifted at manipulating the fabric of magic, and have discovered the means to create permenant and temporary portals connecting any two locations, so long as you have seen your destination. For a permenant Portal you need to have an anchoring item the portal is contained within, such as an archway, a wall, a stone on the ground, so on so forth. If that item is destroyed, the portal is ruined. 

*Immortal Ruler *(Requires 4 traits in either Divine, Necromancy, or Elemental)
Whether through divine mandate or magical means, your nations founder is still ruling your nation, and he shows no signs of either dying from anything other then violence. There can be only one...



*Flaws:*
*You may take a max of four flaws. Each is worth 1 trait point. 
*
*Everybody has at least ONE dirty little secret, ours is just kinda big: *Your nation has a dirty secret it doesn’t want anyone to know about, and were it to get out trouble would no doubt ensue. 

*Technology is life!: *You can take no magical traits, as your people believe science is superior to magic. 

*Nature will take care of me:* You believe nature holds the answers to all problems. You can only take no technology, Necromancy, Divine, or Illusion magical talents. 

*God will care for us:* Your faith in the divine has closed your mind to other magical venues. You can only take 4 traits across the Elemental, Illusion, and Technology traits. 

*The Dark Powers preserve us:* Your people believe that Necromancy solves all problems. You can only take 3 traits across the Elemental, Illusion, and Technology traits. 

*Self Illusioned:* Your people believe strongly in the power of illusion magic. You can only take 3 traits across the Divine, Necromancy, Elemental, and Technology traits. 

*Militaristic: *Your people believe military might will solve things and put little trust in magic. (Limited to 3 total traits between Divine, Necromancy, Elemental, Technology, and Illusion Traits. 

* Honourable to a Fault:* You cannot conceive of sneaking up on your enemies, honour demands that you meet upon an open field with both sides awake and ready for battle, no by all means finish your breakfast, wouldn't want you to swoon from hunger mid battle would we? 

*Public Outcry:* Your people are upset about something you wish they would get over. 

*Cowards: *Your people take the saying “Discretion is the better part of Valour” to the extreme, like so extreme that they just don’t fight unless they are sure to win. 

*Wimps:* Your people are not a physically imposing people, seriously, you scare no one. 

*Paranoid:* Those people, right over there? They’re talking about you, and you know it. Now the question is, should we watch them for awhile, or blow them up… Your people see threats in the shadows all around them and are constantly expecting a crisis. Of course just because your paranoid doesn't mean some of these threats don’t really exist.

*Cult of *insert name here*: *All hail Spaghetti MeatGod!

*Dangerous Cult:* These cultists take it beyond holding meetings with poison jello, these guys want to kill you, or your citizens, or do SOMETHING bad in the name of their freaky little club. 

*Trade Dependant: *You NEED foreign trade to survive, if someone takes it away, your certain to perish. 

*Bandits:* Dangerous outlaws threaten the boundaries of your kingdom, working just outside the law and posing a threat to your nations stability. 

*Sea-Fearing:* Your people really don’t like water, in fact they refuse to step foot near a boat. (No naval traits and you cannot ship your troops across a body of water in someone else's boats)



*History:* *Select one from each category, THESE DO NOT COUNT AS TRAIT POINTS, SIMPLY GIVE SOME BACKGROUND:
*


*Recent History: *

*Shattered by the Shadow: *Your nation was utterly demolished by the Shadows attack, and a new government has formed to try to bring order from the chaos.

*Bastion of Light:* One of the few nations to withstand the siege of the Shadow, your nation is a unifying example to others. 

*Opportunists:* With the attack of the Shadow you took the opportunity to obtain some lands and riches you felt your neighbours didn't really deserve, enriching you but it's bound to make you unpopular with the neighbours.

*Refugee Camps:* Your nation is filled with Refugees fleeing the Shadow. You haven't yet tasted the blade of the Shadow, but your trying to find a way to help those made homeless by it. 

*Isolationist:* You were never part of the Alliance and thus far are untouched by the Shadow, now may be a time to create a small alliance of your own, or remain solitary, but maybe take some new territories from your weaker neighbours. 

*The King has Fallen:* The Shadow managed to murder your monarch/ruling class, leaving his successor(s) to take their place. 

*The Slaughter was horrible:* The Shadow ravaged your nation, you survived, or at least parts of you did. Large chunks of your land are now desolate and lifeless, as scars of the war still stain your lands and your population was horribly reduced. 

*The Shadow Sounds like a good employer..: *Your nation hasn't been harmed by the Shadow yet, and though no one has yet managed to negotiate or even parley with the Shadow, you are looking for a way, because it seems to you that if you can't beat them....


*Older History: *

*Champions of the Alliance:* Your nation has always championed the cause of the Alliance and has engaged in many wars on it's behalf. 

*Grudging members: *You joined because you didn't see any other choices in the matter, not because you really believed in the cause. 

*Warlike:* You have, whether on behalf of the alliance, in spite of it, or just because you want to, been engaged in warfare every time you turn around. Your people have a reputation as warmongers, which may cause others to respect, or despise you. 

*Pacifists:* You have been a leading voice on every peace conference, constantly trying to bring all sides to a mutually beneficial agreement. This gives you a reputation as someone that does not enjoy war, making some view you as a visionary, and others see you as weak. 

S*how me the Money:* Any agreements made at any conference you go to, and any war you engage in, seems to be involved in some way with the acquisition of more money. 

*Crusaders:* Your people have engaged in crusades against other nations and peoples on behalf of your gods, giving you a reputation as zealots that lingers to this day. 

*Leave me out of it:* Your nation has largely ignored other nations and has asked in turn to just be left alone in return. Sometimes this works, sometimes it seems like the lone beast without a herd is the most vulnerable. 

*F[*B]ounding Member:[/B] Your Nation was one of the Super Powers that formed the Great Alliance. Though your power and influence is now diminished, you were once viewed as one of the mightiest nations in the world. 


*Ancient History: *

*Tribal Roots:* Your people come from a tribal culture, family ties are very strong. 

*Divinely Mandated Rule: *Your nation was founded by the will of the gods, or so your clergy tells you at least. The founding father(s) of your nation are revered as saints or gods and their descendants are incapable of being wrong, they are after all descended from perfection. 

*Nomads:* Your people were nomads once upon a time. Whether this is still in evidence in your culture is moot, because as a result of your travels you have very accurate maps of the parts of the world you lived in, at least barring changes in the last several centuries. 

*Wizards in Hiding:* In ancient times the Magi were a feared and reviled group, most nations would not permit them to live in their borders, let alone give them positions of power. Thus your nation was a hiding ground for a large number of Magi, they chose to band together for safety and community, eventually emerging to either take over the culture or merge with it when the people's fears had passed. 

*Tyranny:* Your founding is written in blood, on parchments of flesh. Your nation was not founded willingly, and whether this resulted in a later rebellion, Great Alliance intercession, or whether the Tyranny goes on to this day, the fact is, your nation has a rep as an inhospitable place to live. 

*Common Defence:* There is nothing great and noble, or frightening and vengeful, about the story of your founding. It's quite simply a group of people banding together to defend themselves against the threats of the world. Somehow, it grew from there. 

*Feudalistic Society: *Your lands were founded by a warlord, or a wizard, who swiftly named himself ruler and set about establishing a system of lords to help him govern his newly claimed lands, granting land in exchange for service. 

*Republic:* A nation by the people for the people, that is the dream your founding fathers had, and that is what your nation has tried to fulfil since then.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------



*RULES*

1: Be civil to everyone, participating or not.
2: Absolutely NO godmodding.
3: Don't carry grudges from this RP out into the rest of the forum.
4: Don't get all grumpy if someone attacks you. Just attack them back.
5: I have the final say in all matters.


*Accepted Nations*

Aleria- Malochai
Salthiusar- Septok
Anicea- YruO
Esterwynne- Santaire
The Union- Bane of Kings
Liera- HOGGLORD
The Monorealm- Son of Azurman
Caelum- flash43
Bolarcias- brendxb
Olvene- Romero's Own




*The Nation Sheet.*

NATION:

Nation Name: 
Nation Government Type: 
People of Importance:
Population:

TRAITS:

Special Trait: One free unique trait to your nation, so no copying someone else. Make something that truly makes your nation stick out as different from your neighbours. 

National Traits

Population Traits

Academic Traits

Military Traits

Military Units Traits

Naval Traits

Necromancy Traits

Divine Magic Traits

Elemental Magic Traits

Illusion Magic Traits

Technology Traits

Racial Traits

Physical Traits

Mental Traits

Miscellaneous

Historical Traits

Flaws: (Maximum 4)

MILITARY:

Navy


Army


----------



## Santaire

Right, you've got me hooked

The other one looked alright but I couldn't get myself to write anything for it. But this looks great


----------



## Romero's Own

Good to have your support Santaire.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sounds like a nice idea, I'm in. I'll have my sheet up by the end of the week. .


----------



## Malochai

I'll probably have a sheet up in the next couple of days; I'll get started as soon as I can, but it's my 18th today, so I have things planned


----------



## Santaire

Happy birthday mate.

And as for questions Romero, I don't really get the nation traits system. Some fo them seem pointless or is that just me reading it wrong? And how many traits can you have per division


----------



## Romero's Own

Happy Birthday Mal.

And Santaire: The nation traits don't so much as benefit your nation as they do define it. And there is no limit for the amount of traits in each section


----------



## Santaire

Right


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Nation Name*: The Union 
*Nation Government Type*: The Union is nation of of Light, one of the few countries to withstand the collective assault lead by the Shadow. Acting as an alliance between Men and Dwarves, the Union is a Democratic Government based on a Republic with equal say in the Government from both Men and Dwarves. It exists as a famous boundary against the forces of darkness, and its people are famous for its honour and loyalty. It has always been a republic ever since its birth, when Men and Dwarves alike united against the Great Shadow. 
*People of Importance*: Humans: General Abon Tsar, Prime Minister Darius Hayer. 
Dwarves: General Aedu Bladebreaker, Bran Forgemaster.
*Nation Population:* 20 Million Citizens. 
*National History:* The Union was initially a Republic for the People, by the People and not much has changed since the Invasion of the Shadow. When the Alliance was formed and in the years following, the Union were viewed as the proud, noble and loyal Champions of the Alliance, willing to back its cause and engage many wars on its behalf. Until the Shadows came, and the Alliance was shattered. Now, in these dark times, The Alliance remains a famous boundary against the forces of Darkness - a Bastion of Light for any Nation that follows it having been directly caught in the Path of the Shadow. It is a proud beacon of hope for all that exist within its realm, and has a huge reputation for its famous military and its distrust of all things magic, believing that technology and technology alone will carry the day. 

*Traits:*

Humans: Born on a Horse.
Military, National, Divine, or Necromancy
-
Dwarves: Superior Forging.
Lesser Earth Magic or Military Traits 

25 Trait Points

_Race Traits_: 

Humans: Military, Masterful Cavalry. 
Dwarves: Military, Gems in the Rough.

_Special Union Trait_:

Due to Dwarf building, there exists a complex network of underground railroads beneath the land, rather than above the land. This allows armies to travel undetected and fast, and due to the Dwarven buildings strength, the tunnels are not likely to collapse anytime soon. 


_Population Traits_:

Loyal
Industrious

_Academic Traits_: 

Science Academy
Academy of War

_Military Traits_:

Strategists
Fearless
Kill Them From a Distance

_Military Unit Traits_:

*For King and Country! (For the Union)!* The nation has proud citizenry who yearn for the chance to serve in the military. As such, The Union has a small, well trained, and Superior equipped army to call upon, however conscripts don’t mesh well with them.

Heavy Cavalry
Crossbowmen
Light Infantry
Heavy Infantry
Artillery

_Naval Traits_:

Shipbuilding LV2 (Start off with no Naval Units but will build some hopefully as the game progresses depending on where placed on the Map). 

_Divine Magic_:

Divine Energy
Divine Charisma

_Technology_:

Flamethrowers
Steam Engine
Alchemical Alloys
Gyrocoptors/Gliders
Trains
Mechanical Walkers
Mechanical Warriors

_Mental Traits_:

Intelligent
Clockwork Mind
Logical 

_Flaws_:

Technology is life. +1 Trait

_Military Units_:

Total Troops: 100,000

Heavy Cavalry - 20,000 
Crossbowmen - 30,000 
Light Infantry - 40,000 
Heavy Infantry - 30,000 
Artillery - 150 Men, 15 Artillery. 
Gyrocopters - 150 Men, 15 Artillery. 
Flamethrowers - 5,000 
Mechanical Walkers - 500 Men, 50 Walkers. 
Mechanical Warriors - 250 Men, 50 Walkers. 

Mechanical Walkers = 10 Men.
Mechanical Warriors = 5 Men.
Artillery = 3 Men = 1. 
Gyrocopters = 3 Men. = 1. 

*Army/Population Positioning*:


*20 Million People*

5 Million in Province 72
5 Million in Province 74
5 Million in Province 70
5 Million in Province 71

*100,000 Army*

40,000 Troops in Province 70
40,000 Troops in Province 71
5,000 Troops in Province 72
5,000 Troops in Province 74


----------



## Santaire

Wow

That was fast Bane


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok Bane, a few things.

One: I know i didn't make this clear but you have to choose For King and Country, Grab your pitchforks and get marching, The Knighthood or Golden Horde to determine how big your army is.

Two: Special Trait is something you can make to define your nation, something unique that only you will have.

Three: The Army and Navy sections, which you don't have, are where you say what your arm is made up of, so 10,000 Infantry and 20,000 cavalry or similar.

Apart from that i like it Bane

EDIT: Remember History as well


----------



## Malochai

NATION: 

*Nation Name*: Aleria
*Nation Government Type*: Monarchy (Elven-ruled society)
*People of Importance*: 
King Fialdran Aerencout
Consort-Queen Giselle Aerencout
Ambassador Prince Lamont Aerencout
Princess Rosalind Aerencout
Magister Fialderena Delille
Marshall Goinan Elendiliin
Marshall Ineldra Elendiliin
*Population*: 24,000,000

TRAITS:

*Special Trait*: 

Aleria is a beacon of Elemental Magic, and has a much larger population of legendary creatures (such as griffons, phoenix’s and dragons) than is normal; most notably the dragon companion of King Fialdron himself. In extreme circumstances, they can field deadly formations of these creatures.

*National Traits*

*Cunning Linquists* - _The peoples of Aleria have always been well-spoken, well exercised in diplomacy and able to pick up foreign languages, enabling them to place themselves in the courts of foreign powers easily_
*Men Of Honour (Bonus Trait - Human)* - _The men of Aleria have always strictly followed their own code of honourable conduct_
*Ranchers* - _The men and elves of Aleria have found ways of breaking wild stallions, allowing brilliant bloodlines to be bred; be they the lithe horses of the cavalry corps, or the rugged mountain ponies used by the semi-nomadic men of the mountains and cattle herders_

*Population Traits*

*Loyal* - _King Fialdran has ruled fairly and justly since the founding of Aleria, and as such his subjects would never consider rising against him, and mainly his family also gains this same trust, although there are instances where this has been revoked (i.e. Prince Tourmagon)_

*Academic Traits*

*School of Wizardry* - _The Accada Elemetni Mageia, or Academy of Elemental Magics, houses the greatest collection of knowledge on Elemental Magic, with a focus on that of Air and Fire, in the entirety of Kolnur, with vast, underground vaults filled with priceless, rare texts, a cathedral-sized library where the Apprenti Magei study with ruthless dedication, and beyond this, the dragon Nastradai teaches the most advanced classes_

*Military Traits*

*Golden Horde*
*Sneaky Sneaky* - _The military of Aleria have long since learnt that they cannot always compete equally with other armies, and that if they are sneaky they can help to lower their own losses - as such, they have incorporated stealth into all military manoeuvres and tactics_
*Long Bows* - _The long bows of Aleria are made of a wood unique to the country, and with the tendons of a specific breed of deer, bred in special reserves for just that purpose, which together allow the archer to shoot further_
*Masterful Cavalry* - _Due to the highly-bred horses of Aleria, and the skill of the cavalry men themselves, the corp are amazing horsemen, able to perform complex manoeuvres_
*Kill Them From A Distance*
*Mithril Armour* - _More commonly referred to as Dragon-Forged Armour, it is amazingly durable, more so than any other metal, and is forged to protect the dragons and their riders, the most powerful men and women of Aleria, from harm_

*Military Units Traits*

*Light Infantry*
*Archers*
*Light Cavalry*
*Magi*

*Naval Traits*

*Ship Building (x2)*

*Necromancy Traits*

-

*Divine Magic Traits*

-

*Elemental Magic Traits*

*Lesser Air Magic* 
*Greater Air Magic*
*Lesser Fire Magic*
*Greater Fire Magic*
*If I Could Talk To The Animals (Air and Fire)*
*Dragons Bow Before Me* - _The harmony between Elves and Dragons has been almost tangible since Taningoth and the other leading members of the Pantheon granted him his immortality, and the dragons of Aleria, all commonly though to be descended from these three, work with the people of the kingdom to defend their lands_

*Illusion Magic Traits* _The Alerian's distrust the trickery of Illusion Magic and thus abandoned it long ago_

-

*Technology Traits* _The Alerian's refuse to use much modern technology, due to the effect it has on their Magic and offends the Pantheon of dragons they worship_

-

*Racial Traits*

*Born On A Horse (Human)* - _The men of Aleria have always been expert horsemen, and have taught their elven neighbours and allies to be as skillful as them over the last four and half thousand years_
*Elven High Mages (Elves)* - _Magic was taught to the elves of Aleria by Ashrahin and Nastradai, the second get of Taningoth, for the last five millenium, and so the elves have a natural affinity for the intricacies of magic, attuned it almost subconciously_

*Physical Traits*

*Dextrous*

*Mental Traits*

*Magical In Nature* 
*Emotional (Bonus Trait - Elves)*

*Miscellaneous*

*Immortal Ruler* - _King Fialdron was blessed by the Pantheon of three dragons that the Alerian's worship, on the day the country was founded. He still retains his youthful looks, and has a golden glow to his skin_

*Historical Traits*

*Bastion Of Light*
*Founding Member*
*Divinely Mandated Rule*

*History of Aleria - WiP*

The history of Aleria is based around the coming of the Pantheon; a grouping of mythical creatures headed by three dragons, whom they worship to this day. The leader of this Pantheon is Taningoth, a black dragon the size of a large Alerian manor house, and his two drake companions are Ilyth and Iarith, the colour of ruby and sapphire respectively. Around these are arranged a group of various other dragons, Gryphons, Phoenixes and spirits of air and fire, each with their own unique temperaments and personalities, although none as prestigious in status or prodigious in size or power as the three leading member. 

The Alerian Elves, a unique branch of the race, had already lived in their semi-civilised social groups in the lands which would later be formed into the monarchy which exists to this day, when Taningoth, Illyth and Iarith first descended on the lands, claiming it as their own. They were quickly followed by a number of other creatures, all of which had been nothing but myth and legend brought back by the few adventurous elves. 

These three dragons settled on Iakuunda, a flat-topped mountain, and the largest in their realm, which, despite it’s lack of a top, is said to pierce the clouds and plunge to the heart of the sky, and declared themselves lords and masters of the lands which surrounded Iakuunda. They demanded small tributes from their new vassals, of gold and treasure, as well as food, and the elves could do little but acquiesce, mostly peaceful as they had been until that point. 

This state of affairs continued for nearly four hundred years, with the elves still living in groups across what were vaguely defined boundaries, and only changed when there was a huge invasion force made up of orcs, goblins and ogres. Few could stand before them, and elves took massive losses as they scattered, retreating to Iakuunda. Fialdran was the leader of a small force of elite soldiers, self-trained but highly effective, and they took it upon themselves to form a rearguard, protecting their kin, and then to take a desperate last stand - they never dared to hope they could triumph, but determined to take a toll on the invaders for every step they had taken. 

The battle was joined; a sea of grey and green skin surrounding an islet of silver armour and flashing weapons, in the foothills at the base of the mountain, where the terrain benefitted Fialdran. They used their bows to great effect, peppering their enemies from afar before they ran out of arrows and were forced to use their swords and spears. Orc, ogre and goblin bodies littered the floor, but it still looked as though the elves were doomed ...

That is, until a great roar sounded from above, shaking the ground and stunning all participants. The clouds above parted, and Taningoth dived for the ground, flanked by Ilyth and Iarith. The devastation they caused, with claws slashing, maws gaping and flames spewing, caused a mass retreat by the invading force, which was harried by a combined force of spirits and animals, sustained by the magic of Air and Fire. 

As the fleeing force was tracked and destroyed, Taningoth turned to Fialdran and what happened next was recorded in history:-

With great glassy eyes, the stuff of fire itself, the great Dragon Taningoth turned to Fialdran, who was covered from head to foot in the black blood of his foes. The Dragons’ sides swelled, and, his jet snout merely five feet from Fialdron’s face, roared, the same earth-shattering roar as when he first descended from his perch in the Heavens. With barely a blink of his eyes, Fialdran returned the stare and yelled back - ‘Beware, Beast - this day I was willing to die, and I will still give my life for my people!’. With a snort, which was taken in derision, Taningoth turned his back on the Elf, tail whipping viciously. This angered Fialdran, who roared his own inhuman roar and lunged, slashing his sword at the mithril-like scales of the Dragon, and indeed sheared one of them right off, in the process shattering his sword. 

Taningoth stopped, and turned. With not a word more, he snarled and took to the sky, Fialdran firmly between his claws, and winged his way back into the Heavens, Ilyth and Iarith once again at his side. 

What happened next is the subject of much debate amongst the elves, and Fialdran himself has refused to be drawn into conversation on the matter in the 1500 years since it happened. The truth, though, is that Fialdran’s life is now bound into the very life-force of the Dragon and his Mates:-

Atop Iakuunda, on the flat plateau three miles in diameter, miles above the highest cloud, where the air is so thin that only the Pantheon can survive for any considerable time, the Dragon and his Mates stood in a triangle around the elf, growling and snarling, revealing teeth the size of sword blades. In the ancient language of their homeland, the dragons began chanting, stirring up a wind around Fialdran, akin to a tempest over a calm sea, where he stood in the eye of the storm. As they continued to chant, a roar started, and a fire ignited from Nothingness, and joined the storm so the Elf was alone in the centre of a column of fire; standing solitarily in the eye of the storm. After an indeterminable length of time, the storm suddenly stopped, dying out instantaneously, and once more Fialdran saw the Dragons. Without warning, Taningoth, Ilyth and Iarith all breathed their fire onto him, burning his skin at an immeasurably fierce temperature. It didn’t stop there, though, and the magic they had weaved around him started working; rebuilding his body and magically enhancing it. Taningoth spoke afterwards, in the same ancient language, and then outlined his plan for the land that would become Aleria. 

A week after Fialdran had attacked Taningoth at the foot of Iakuunda, he returned, atop the dragon Ashrahin, pure, snow white and the first get of Taningoth and Ilyth, and declared his new title - King Fialdran Aerencout, Chosen of Taningoth and Savior of Aleria. Since that day, five thousand years ago, the elves who populated Aleria have banded together, tied together with bonds of blood and oaths of brotherhood, and this has all been presided over by the stern gaze of their immortal ruler. Ashrahin has ever been at his side, who speaks with the authority of Taningoth and works to ensure harmony between the elves and nature, and to help protect Aleria, from both inside and out.

************************************************************​
Five hundred years after the ‘official’ founding of Aleria as a kingdom, another people came to the lands, but this time in peace, themselves fleeing an army, not of immense proportions, but more than adequate to slaughter the retreating humans, who were protected with a tiny vanguard who were barely able to hold their own against the small harrying forces sent against them. 

Knowing from his own past what it was like to defend one’s people under such desperate circumstances, Fialdran took pity on the refugees, allowing them to seek shelter in the lands beyond Iakuunda, protected by the immovable bulk of the mountain, before leading his own army, nearly five hundred thousand trained soldiers, and broke the back of the invading dwarven force in a decisive battle, losing less than a thousand of his own soldiers. The humans were granted permanent settlement rights in a single province, due to the benevolence of the King, and soon proved invaluable, for their skills complemented that of Fialdran’s people well. The humans, in turn, have always treated the Alerian elves with the utmost respect, and have accepted that they live in a land ruled by them, although there have been humans since that date who have risen to significant positions in the Dragon Court.

************************************************************​
This was the way that Aleria ran for over four thousand years, Fialdran king and taking wives to become his Consort-Queens, and a now-professional army kept the borders safe. This prosperity allowed the Alerians to advance greatly, creating large cities and managing to become a great land; wealthy and powerful. The lands were fertile, the forests lush and the people prosperous.

Two hundred years ago, though, the entire perception of the Alerian’s changed. They had been content as they were, without the need for further expansion, and so few Alerians, be they man or elf, had left exploring, and even fewer had returned. They had trade with a few small, inconsequential nations, which all acted similarly to vassals due to Aleria’s power, but they had no notion there were any countries half as powerful as they. Wishing to avoid unnecessary conflict - the story of their founding drilled into every child from a young age, the horrors of pointless deaths taught - they joined in talks, and after long negotiations the kingdom of Aleria joined the Great Alliance, engaging in expanded trade and reaping all the benefits of knowing they were one of the most powerful countries in the world, joined together through pacts of brotherhood and friendship to the others.

This led to an age of peace unlike any Aleria had ever known; trade was good, wealth flowed and the people were happy - content. Even Fialdran himself, who had been forewarned of potential disasters by Taningoth, Ilyria and Iarith after the ritual which tied him to their very beings, grew unobservant, confident in his own powers and those of his dynasty - even the contraction of the army was authorised, something Fialdran should never have allowed.

This very real illusion was shattered when the Great Shadow, controlled by the mysterious Lich Deknar’Thuul, lapped at the borders of Aleria. 

The day itself was glorious, sun high in the sky, which was sapphire blue with not a cloud in sight, but still the summit of Iakuunda was not visible to those on the ground. However, the laziness that had enveloped the country on this day was cut short when a sound, not heard in five thousand years, echoed. Taningoth’s roar pounded down valleys, fell over cliffs and skimmed the jade grass, before his prodigiously proportioned body plummeted towards Aleriana, capital of the kingdom, flanked as always by Ilyria and Iarith. When he landed in the courtyard, King Fialdran emerged from the great doors leading into the throne room, and bowed deeply. 

The exact words of the Dragon were :-

_‘You have grown careless and unobservant, Fialdran. Your lands ..._ My_ lands are attacked, and here you sit, at play. The people under your protection already die. Now, prepare yourself, your army, and look to the north. You join us in the fight!’_ With that, the Dragon launched himself into the air and flew off, disappearing into the spreading, preternatural dusk which had begun to spread. 

Days passed, but the entire military strength of Aleria was gathered, and started marching north, and before long the signs of invasion started to become more and more pronounced - fleeing citizens, human and elf alike, and small harrying forces of flying daemons and undead creatures, kept at bay only by the control of the magi over the air and the creatures that aided them. 

The battle, when joined, was devastating, and only won due to the bravery of the conscripted civilians; without them, even the trained soldiers of Fialdran would have buckled. The banner of Aerencout, Fialdran’s personal banner, bearing his heraldry of four dragons, placed in a diamond shape, with the top being black, the two below that ruby and sapphire, and the bottom white, on a golden background, elaborately decorated, even when it wasn’t being moved, the material stirred in an unfelt wind, and the edges seemingly ablaze, was raised above a pile of the dead invaders, bloodied but no less impressive for it. 

The borders of Aleria have since been bound with intense defences of air and fire, kept under constant vigilance by creatures of the elements and the soldiers who patrol them. Any who attempt to cross into the country without permission, they are likely to be torn asunder under tornado-like winds and infernos of white-hot fire.

*Flaws*: 

*Nature Will Take Care Of Me* - _Having seen the awesome powers of the Dragon and his Pantheon, the people of Aleria long ago abandoned any notions of using other forms of magic or technology, which inherently clashes with their magic due to it's unnatural nature_

*MILITARY*:

*Navy*

2000 Schooners 

_1 Schooner = 10 Men_ 

*Army*

*Trained*
- 45,000 Light Infantry
- 45,000 Light Cavalry
- 60,000 Archers
- 30,000 Magi 
- 20,000 Navymen 
*Conscripts*
- 100,000 Light Infantry
- 50,000 Light Cavalry
- 50,000 Archers

Province 54 - 4 million (max 4 mil) 
_Military Might (trained) - 7,500 Magi, 15,000 Archers, 11,255 Light Infantry, 11,255 Light Cavalry
Military Might (conscripts) - 25,000 Light Infantry, 12,500 Light Cavalry, 12,500 Archers_
Province 55 - 4 million (max 4 mil)
_Military Might (trained) - 7,500 Magi, 15,000 Archers, 11,255 Light Infantry, 11,255 Light Cavalry 
Military Might (conscripts) - 25,000 Light Infantry, 12,500 Light Cavalry, 12,500 Archers_
Province 58 - 8 million (max 8 mil)
_Military Might (trained) - 7,500 Magi, 15,000 Archers, 11,255 Light Infantry, 11,255 Light Cavalry 
Military Might (conscripts) - 25,000 Light Infantry, 12,500 Light Cavalry, 12,500 Archers_
Province 59 - 8 million (max 8 mil)
_Military Might (trained) - 7,500 Magi, 15,000 Archers, 11,255 Light Infantry, 11,255 Light Cavalry 
Military Might (conscripts) - 25,000 Light Infantry, 12,500 Light Cavalry, 12,500 Archers_


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll try and post one up later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## Romero's Own

Thanks for fixing it Mal, Good CS


----------



## Santaire

Oh, do military units count as traits?

Edit: Sorry about all the questions but I want to make sure I have everything straight in my mind


----------



## Romero's Own

Yes, Military Units do count as traits. And don't worry about asking questions


----------



## Malochai

That's why I pm'd it to Romero first, so I could make the changes and then post it here


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Romero's Own said:


> Ok Bane, a few things.
> 
> One: I know i didn't make this clear but you have to choose For King and Country, Grab your pitchforks and get marching, The Knighthood or Golden Horde to determine how big your army is.
> 
> Two: Special Trait is something you can make to define your nation, something unique that only you will have.
> 
> Three: The Army and Navy sections, which you don't have, are where you say what your arm is made up of, so 10,000 Infantry and 20,000 cavalry or similar.
> 
> Apart from that i like it Bane
> 
> EDIT: Remember History as well


Cool, thanks for the advice. I'll change it in the upcoming week, probably on Wednesday.


----------



## son of azurman

bane i was reading through your post and i noticed that at the start you said it was a nation of men and elves then after that you said it was men and dwarves?

romero good to see you've been busy next time your back well have to talk about fleshing out the backstory for the standard rp one.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry, I've been wondering for a while and I wanted to know how these conquest RPs work. How would an RP function with running multiple empires? Surely godmodding would be a bit of an issue?


----------



## Septok

Holy crap. This looks awesome. Reserve me a place, _s'il vous plait_. 

2 questions: 
-You said 'Absolutely godmodding'. Are you sure there's not a missing 'no'?
-I assume we can't make new races?


----------



## Romero's Own

Septok said:


> -You said 'Absolutely godmodding'. Are you sure there's not a missing 'no'?


Ah Yes, My mistake.

And sorry, no new races.


----------



## Santaire

Septok said:


> -You said 'Absolutely godmodding'. Are you sure there's not a missing 'no'?


Well spotted, I didn't even notice that :clapping:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

son of azurman said:


> bane i was reading through your post and i noticed that at the start you said it was a nation of men and elves then after that you said it was men and dwarves?
> 
> romero good to see you've been busy next time your back well have to talk about fleshing out the backstory for the standard rp one.


Ah yeah, thanks for the advice. It was originally elves bu then I decided to do a switch to Dwarves. Will fix that .


----------



## Romero's Own

son of azurman said:


> romero good to see you've been busy next time your back well have to talk about fleshing out the backstory for the standard rp one.


Yeah, I was wandering if you wanted to run that one while I ran this one.



HOGGLORD said:


> Sorry, I've been wondering for a while and I wanted to know how these conquest RPs work. How would an RP function with running multiple empires? Surely godmodding would be a bit of an issue?


Yeah, godmodding is always an issue with these. But as long as it doesn't go out of control ad make them OP then I am OK with a bit. And if you want to see how it works then you can join up or just watch from the sidelines, 

hell, if you want to watch i will even give you a red button of death :grin:


----------



## Septok

I'll have a signup early next week, or maybe even earlier. My brain's come up with a good idea. I think.

Also, is the RPG thread up yet, or coming soon?


----------



## Romero's Own

The traditional RP is not up yet, still under development i am afraid.


----------



## Malochai

Will they be starting at the same time?


----------



## Romero's Own

Hopefully, but it would still work if the conquest began before the traditional.


----------



## Septok

I think I'm mostly done. I have all the names, the traits, everything. Except for the race's name, which I am struggling to think of.


----------



## son of azurman

Ye for the traditional rp we were thinking that the people on the conquest could be he same people on the traditional one what does everybody think


----------



## Romero's Own

race's name?

Looking forward to seeing it Septok


----------



## son of azurman

Septok I assume you mean the grops name as you can't make races


----------



## Rems

It's conceptually interesting and you've obviously put a lot of work into it, i just have a few questions about the mechanics.

Is there going to be a map? Are we able to conquer/colonize other areas? 

Is letting the players try and negotiate their battles really the best idea? I mean each is obviously going to be invested in their own side and each able to come up with reasons why their side should win. 

Do the traits have any hard stats or just the descriptions?

Will there be a system of trade or diplomacy? 

How will we manage our empires? Is there currency or revenue, upgrades for provinces and the like (do we even have provinces)? What kind of decisions will we have to make? 

You've told us how to build our nations but how will the game work?


----------



## Romero's Own

Rems said:


> It's conceptually interesting and you've obviously put a lot of work into it, i just have a few questions about the mechanics.
> 
> Is there going to be a map? Are we able to conquer/colonize other areas?


A map is under construction and will be up in the next few days. Conquering is all good but colonising will be limited as the nations are already established with little, if any, free land.



Rems said:


> Is letting the players try and negotiate their battles really the best idea? I mean each is obviously going to be invested in their own side and each able to come up with reasons why their side should win.


I agree, but i want this t be a fun experiance and if the players can come to a conclusion between them then i'm ahppy, if not then i can work it out for them.



Rems said:


> Do the traits have any hard stats or just the descriptions?


The traits are just what they say on the tin. No hard stats as such



Rems said:


> Will there be a system of trade or diplomacy?


You go and talk to someone, diplomacy. You give somone corn and they give you coal, trade. Simples. :grin:



Rems said:


> How will we manage our empires? Is there currency or revenue, upgrades for provinces and the like (do we even have provinces)? What kind of decisions will we have to make?


Well i don't want to go to much in to currency, upgrades and such so as to avoid sounding like AoI. Decisions will be battles, diplomacy, normal life and the such.



Rems said:


> You've told us how to build our nations but how will the game work?


Could you repeat the question? It's quite complicated, What do you want to know?


----------



## Septok

son of azurman said:


> Septok I assume you mean the grops name as you can't make races





Romero's Own said:


> race's name?


Yes, nation's name, not race. It's almost done though. Should be up in less than a day.


----------



## Yru0

son of azurman said:


> Ye for the traditional rp we were thinking that the people on the conquest could be he same people on the traditional one what does everybody think


Loving this idea ! :3 Got two basic nations floating around in my head and looking forward to getting them down in writing. But I will probably be unable to participate in both the traditional and conquest RP if I'm accepted  just would be biting off more than I can chew...

Edit: Getting it done! Just going to have to sleep on which trait to get rid of  1 over. Just got to ask a few quick questions:
What are the numbers required for crew on each type of ship? And do we have to list how much of each type we have?
Also, what are the chances that I can request my nation be plopped onto an island? 3)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Just read this, am definitely interested! Will throw up a sheet in the next couple days....


----------



## Santaire

Nation Name: The Republic of Esterwynne (Pronounced Ester-win)

Nation Government Type: Republic

People of Importance
The Council - 200 people who form the leaders of the Republic, they are evenly divided between Elves and Humans and a consul is elected from both, a man or woman who is willing to defend the land at all costs. The current consuls are Matrim, one of the greatest strategist to walk the halls of the School of War and Moiraire, the most powerful Elven Mage seen in Esterwynne since the death of the last Arch-Mage. Also important is the leader of The Warders; Lan Halfelven, a man and a Blademaster better would be almost impossible to find

Population: 
23,414,143 at the last census; 17,515,628 of which were men and the rest Elves. But though the population is small this is not a country to be underestimated. Their mages are among the greatest in all of Kolnur, the very land bending to their will and their army is better trained than almost any since the time of the Alliance


Traits:

Special Trait
Power of the Elements - Long ago magic was studied in Kel Darvonhra, what is now the home of the Mages Guild of Esterwynne. And it was there that the ancient Mage Varokesh sought to bend the Gods to his will. He sacrificed the greatest and most powerful Mages in Kolnur and using their souls he created a magical vortex to bring all the magic in Kolnur to him. Drawing on this elemental force he reached into the heavens, from magic, powerful but understandable he reached into the realms of philosophy, theories and ideas and from philosophy he reached all the way to religion. And there his arrogance proved his undoing. The Gods crushed Varokesh and declared a curse on all his descendents. It was Varokesh’s son who was the first Arch Lich. But while Varokesh himself was incinerated, nay completely wiped from history so that even his own blood could not remember him, the vortex remained, though weakened considerably. Magic had been released in a rush with Varokesh’s death but the vortex still did its purpose, still drew in magic, though it released it over time. This has led to the mages of Esterwynne being much more powerful when near the vortex than they should have any right to be. Indeed a Mage drawing upon the vortex has been known to part the sea because or cause magma to rise from the depths of the earth to crush his foes. But men capable of this are few, one appearing every few hundred years. One has not been seen since the coming of the Shadow and he died fighting the Arch Lich, Deknar'Thuul. Another will not return for at least 200 years if there is indeed a pattern in the appearance of the Arch-Mages, as they have come to be known

National Traits
Men of Honour - Asking the people of Esterwynne to attack an innocent is like asking a Lich to not use Necromancy. You can ask, but it’s never going to happen

Population Traits
Loyal - If there is one thing you can rely on when it comes to the people of Esterwynne, it is their unfailing loyalty to the realm. They would never dream of betraying their country

Academic Traits
School of War - The School of War at Kel Delvolwen is one of the greatest military academies in the world; second to none, but equal with few. Within its walls have been taught some of the greatest military minds ever seen on Kolnur
Guild of Mages - The Guild of Mages is without a doubt the greatest of its kind. The lore within has lasted for millennia. It also holds the only record of Varokesh’s fate; to be used as a warning to all those who would attempt to use the vortex for selfish ends

Military Traits
For the Republic - The people of Esterwynne view military service as an honour and with good reason. Their soldiers are among the best trained, armed and armoured in Kolnur; the numbers of the army may be small, but there is no shortage of volunteers to replace those who fall in battle. If anything the only reason the army is so small is because there aren’t enough trainers to bring the soldiers to the level required
Elven Longbows - Each lovingly hand crafted by Elven artisans the longbows of Esterwynne are famed throughout Kolnur for their power. They are capable of punching arrows through heavy armour at close range and pierce light armour at distances of over 200 paces
Mithril - If there is one thing the dwarves envy Esterwynne for it is their Mithril mines. These mines, operated almost solely by magic, produce more Mithril than almost any other mine network in Kolnur and it is put to good use, armouring soldiers for war
Elven Craftsmanship - The weapons wielded by the soldiers of Esterwynne, from a foot soldier’s dagger to an officer’s long sword is crafted with Elven skill and woven with enchantments, turning what was simple metal into a killing device. The oldest blades even seem to have sentience infused into them, so great were the magics woven into their metal
Strategists - Trained in the Academy of War the Generals of Esterwynne are still some of the greatest in the world and with good reason for many of the Alliance's generals studied there also
Soldiers of the Line - The warriors of Esterwynne, though mostly famous for their mages are also famed throughout the lands for the masterful discipline of their front line soldiers. They have been trained to the peak of martial perfection and can march for days upon end and still be ready to fight at the end of it. It is for this that they are both respected and feared
Kill from a distance - The archers of Esterwynne are wonderful and just as famous as their frontline soldiers. They view the bow as a weapon of fate, rather than a tool for dealing death. To them, death is not something to be dealt, it is something to be gifted. Freedom from a life of darkness and depression
Fearless - Fear is alien to the soldiers of Esterwynne, who believe that the only honourable death is one where your death accomplishes something. It does not matter what that something is, be it as simple as warning others of a bandit raid and dying on the way or as great as sacrificing yourself so that the many might live, both are honourable to the people of Esterwynne

Elemental Magic Traits
Mastery of Magic - There are none in Kolnur to match the Mages of Esterwynne in their command of the elements. At the Guild of Mages resides the wisdom of thousands of the greatest Mages Kolnur has ever seen and with the words of these great men guiding them Esterwynne’s mages have surpassed all in their mastery of the arcane. They are capable of controlling the movements of the earth, forming flames hot enough to melt stone, commanding the tides and summoning storms

Racial Traits
Elves - The Elves of Esterwynne are masters of both archery and the arcane arts. They excel at both, so much so as to put many of their human counterparts to shame
Humans - The humans of Esterwynne are explorers by nature with a yearning to discover more of the world and so the maps in the School of War are some of the most detailed charts in Kolnur

Physical Traits
Dextrous - The warriors of Esterwynne’s natural dexterity has been only heightened by the punishing training regime they go through in order to join the military. They have superior reflexes and speed when compared with the average soldiers of other nations

Mental Traits
Intelligent - Above average intelligence is the norm in Esterwynne. This is possibly something to do with the huge amount of magic in Esterwynne, seeping into the people and changing them to be more receiving to magic 
Magical nature - Though their natural intelligence is unexplained, only a fool could not understand why it is that the people of Esterwynne are attuned to magic. So steeped in it is the very air they breathe that it has bred an affinity to magic, which is what makes the people of Esterwynne such powerful Mages

Miscellaneous Traits
Portals - Through long study the Mages of Esterwynne have learnt how to construct magical portals between places, conveying a man distances that would take weeks to travel in the blink of an eye. These portals, discovered several centuries before, have since spread to every city in Esterwynne. Every outlying fort has one hidden, every lone watchtower has one. Once there needed to be multiple portals, each one only going to one place but in the greatest cities now there are huge archways that house one portal. Where the portal takes you depends on the arrangement of magical gems set into a circular plate that surrounds the archway. The Mages of Esterwynne fully understand the dangers of this and so the portals have been built with fail safes, capable of being activated even by those who have not the ability to bend nature to their will, though it takes one with Esterwynnian blood

Flaws
Honourable to a Fault - The soldiers of Esterwynne are against so much as sneaking up on the foe in order to gain a better chance in battle. Their concept of honour demands a battle where both sides are capable of fighting at their best
Cult of the Shadow - A cult of fools who believe that the Shadow is a thing to be worshipped, they came from a land crushed by the Shadow and none are of Esterwynne. They believe that the only way for the world to survive is to bow before that which is trying to destroy it. They attempt to carry out assassinations, seek to cause unrest and raid outlying settlements in the hope of weakening Esterwynne. For what, none can say...


Military strength

The Fall - This is what the coming of the Shadow has come to be known as by the people of Esterwynne. After it was done, the armies that once caused the foes of the Alliance to tremble at their coming was in ruins. Where once over a million men marched at the call of the Alliance now less than fifty thousand remain living, the rest burned in pyres, the smoke plumes of which could be seen from the dragon peaks of Aleria
The Sentinels - The frontline soldiers of Esterwynne, The Sentinels are crossed trained as heavy cavalry and heavy infantry. Every one of them is adept with the lance, the halberd, the sword and the shield. It is they who make up the bulk of the armies of Esterwynne and the sight of the Sentinels marching to battle has put fear into the hearts of foes uncountable. The Sentinels, though made up of both races, are vastly composed of humans for they are more suited to stand in the shield-wall than the graceful elves who also call Esterwynne their home. Their number was shattered, decimated by the countless conflicts as they struggled to save the Alliance. All for nought. But the seven thousand remaining are veterans of The Fall and they will never take a backwards pace, even in the face of certain death. Where once fear was rare, now it has ceased to exist in their hearts
The Guardians - Though they are not as feared as The Sentinels, they should be. The Guardians are trained as both light infantry and archers and it is they who cause the tracts of enemy dead from skilfully laid ambushes and devilish traps. It is they who darken the sun in battle with countless arrows. The arrows in flight make a sound that has come to be known as the Devil’s Harp Music for when they fall it as if Death himself has come to the battlefield and swept his scythe through the enemy. There are only six thousand of them remaining and they struggle to hold all the land they kept after The Fall. But they will never surrender
The War-Magi - These are not the fabled Arch-Mages, whom even the Arch-Lichs feared. But they are mages and they have no small supply of power. Mostly trained in fire and earth magics they immolate or crush their foes with ease though there are only a thousand of them remaining. But they are still the strongest mages in Kolnur. Woe betide he who dismisses that simple fact
The Warders - The mere rumour of The Warders joining the field of battle has ended countless battles before they had even begun. Quite possibly the best soldiers in Kolnur, they were renowned as such even before the Alliance fell to the shadow. It is they who halted the Shadow at the Battle of the Passes, the Siege of Karovonhra. It was they who drove the Shadow back and they who payed the steepest price. Once numbering in the thousands, nay the tens of thousands there are now less than five hundred remaining. But they stand unbowed and fearless. Should they march again as they once did, the Shadow itself will tremble at their coming



Distribution of forces and concentration of Civillians


Province 75

Civillians: 3,211,900

Military:
Mages - 1,000


Province 76

Civillians: 7,104,071

Military: 
Warders - 200
Sentinels - 1,000
Guardians - 500


Province 77

Civillians: 6,914,137

Military:
Sentinels - 3,000
Guardians - 2,250


Province 78

Civillians: 6,184,035

Military:
Sentinels - 3,000
Guardians - 2,250 



History

Bastion of Light
Champions of the Alliance
Founding Member
Republic
Nomads




That should all be accurate and if anyone is wondering, the 'Cult of the Shadow' incorporates the flaws Bandits, Cult of and Dangerous cult and the 'Mastery of Magic' includes the greater and lesser magics of every elemental facet as well as Master of the Elements. And the special trait has been agreed with Romero. Someone please tell me if I've used too many traits and I'll do my best to fix it. And I will expand on the History at a later date

Edit: Just so that everyone knows, The Warders are heavy infantry, light infantry, heavy cavalry and archers rolled into one. Be grateful there's only two hundred of them still alive. They're also the best of the best


----------



## Septok

It's done. I guess. Hopefully you'll like the idea, it took me a while to get through all of this. I also hope you don't mind that they don't really want to go invading, though I'm sure their teachings may lead to some good alliances...

NATION:
Nation Name: Salthiusar
Nation Government Type: Benign Dictatorship (i.e. they don’t care about politics and their ruler is the same as when they were founded)
People of Importance: 
Hésperion (Co-founder, status unknown)
Irèsp (Co-founder, current ruler)
Calleis (Head Magus)
Population: c. 500,000 Elves (note: many of them are not truly elven, as the city attracts many students who settle into its society, and they entertain a number of visitors of other races)

Summary of populace*: The Salth (the name for all inhabitants of Salthiusar) are a community of book-lovers, philosophers and magi. Their city, Salthiusar, is home to the largest library of magic in the known world, and contains one of the greatest magic schools known also. They have a reproduction problem, as less than 1% of their race can reproduce, but they also enjoy immortality. As such, they rely greatly on a lack of war and incoming magical students to support their population, as their curse turns students into immortal elves (albeit with killing their reproductive system) at the end of a single month within Salthiusar. 


TRAITS:
Special Trait: The Library in the city of Crystal: The Salth live in Salthiusar, a big city of crystal, with the greatest library and one of the greatest magic schools in the known world. As they’re all bookworms and mages, they don’t like to go conquering, but their city helps defend them from invaders. 

National Traits: Homeland Security; Shhh, no-one’s noticed us yet!

Population Traits: Loyal; Industrious 

Academic Traits: School of Wizardry

Military Traits: For King and Country! (They don’t really have much of a military, but they do have a lot of mages who are keen to defend the country and who will blast elements on the enemy)

Military Units Traits: Magi (all troops are magi)

Naval Traits: None!

Necromancy Traits: None!

Divine Magic Traits: None!

Elemental Magic Traits: Lesser Air; Greater Air; Lesser Water ; Greater Water ; Lesser Earth ; Greater Earth ; Lesser Fire ; Greater Fire. (One of these is the elven bonus trait)

Illusion Magic Traits: Cloak of Invisibility; Spectral Army

Technology Traits: N/A

Racial Traits: Elves – Elven High Mages

Physical Traits: None!

Mental Traits: Intelligent; Magical in Nature; Logical

Miscellaneous: Counterspelling; Divination; Portals; Immortal Ruler

Historical Traits: Isolationist; Leave me out of it; Wizards in hiding

Historical summary*: Founded long before the Alliance, the nation of Salth was formed by Hésperion and Iresp, a pair of friends, both mages trained by a kindly old mage. They shared a love of books, knowledge and most importantly magic. After their tutor’s death, they travelled far and wide, across the land, learning and collecting, until they eventually realised that a simple dwelling would be insufficient – they needed a better place. So they travelled to a distant land, after learning crystal singing from the masters, and imbued the land with magic. They sang, aided by a choir of those drawn to their cause, and, after weeks of tireless chanting, Salthiusar was built. 

After some time, Hésperion realised that his and Iresp‘s lives would be over. So he began on a dire and dark quest. He sang a new tower from the mountain to the north, entered, and never returned. However, one night, Iresp went searching for him. He found the tower, found its darkest reaches, and conversed with Hésperion. He learned of the curse bestowed upon the nation, a curse with a flip-side. The population had been rendered mostly incapable of reproduction, but they also enjoyed one benefit – they had all become immortal. Time could not touch them, but Hésperion was lost to them.

The modern time is known by the Salth as the time of Shadow. Iresp rules the land fairly, though, like the entire populace, cares little for politics. Every person who stays even a month in Salthiusar gains the curse, but few who stay so long rarely wish to leave, save for voyages in the pursuit of new knowledge. The nation has a secret in Hésperion, who keeps in hiding in the northern tower. Some say that he has seen the future, the end times and all, but has become a slave to the gods. None know for certain, but there is something fishy in Salthiusar. 

Flaws: Everyone has at least ONE dirty little secret, ours is just kinda big; Wimps; Trade Dependent

MILITARY:
Navy: None – they have no potentially useful naval routes, mostly because they live in a massive city of turquoise magic crystal.

Army: The nation has only 500 full-time soldiers, hired as both mages and protectors, but the citizens of the nation are all prepared to defend the land, so up to 50,000 are willing to fight in defence. They are all Magi. 

*I know these aren't required and shouldn’t be on the sheet, but I felt like it’s a good thing to have there.


----------



## Malochai

Out of interest, can we gain more trait points throughout or is this it? Though I'm quite happy as it is now


----------



## Yru0

*Nation:*

Nation name: Anicea

Nation Government Type: Republic/Constitutional Monarchy/Tribal
-The Monarch of Anicea is the recognized head of state by the original orcish tribes and the gnomish clans upon the writing of their unified constitution. The current royal family is of gnomish decent, although some claim its ancestry is not entirely so, and has ruled since the founding of Anicea as a nation. However, despite having a monarch as a head of state, elections do occur within the nation for seats in the senate and parliament (often referred to as the 'council' due to the unified leaders of the gnomish clans that it is descended from), and by law its members can be of any race as long as the individual holds Anicean citizenship - as of current only gnomes and orcs hold seats however. The aristocracy still remain within Anicean society, and the nobility are generally well respected, although the orcish and gnomish aristocracies do differ somewhat: in the gnomish tradition, noble blood is passed down, whereas for the orcs their 'chiefs' largely simply 'become' so due to their actions and endeavours, as well as the respect of their peers.

People of Importance: 

Admiral Vagnar ‘Sea-Gazer’ Karguk

Population: 58,000,000

*Traits:*

Special trait: Control the skies from the sea! Developments in air and naval technologies have enabled gyrocopters and gliders to be launched, commanded and maintained from modified vessels, significantly enhancing the naval power and force projection of Anicea.

National traits:

Bigger is Better

Farmhands

Trade centre

Population Traits:

Industrious

Look at all the Babies! – The island nation of Anicea has recently undergone a baby boom, increasing its already fast growing population. Many thought it was doomed to famine and unrest, but developments in farming and ranching have staved off starvation; however, demand for other necessities has increased, everything from coal to cloth is not nearly produced in enough quantities in the homeland, forcing the Aniceans to become even more dependent on trade.

Academic Traits:

Science Academy – First established by the gnomes of Anicea before the island was even united, it has become a centre of scientific learning, particularly in metallurgy, aeronautics and maritime technologies.

Academy of War – During the foiled invasion of Anicea, the gnomes had learned much in the ways of war from their orcish allies, and had been taught the intricacies of strategy by Fear-Killer. An inspiration, and regarded as many to be the founder of the nation, an Academy of Warfare was founded in Fear-Killer’s name, so as to ensure that the land shall always have able warriors to defend it from any who threaten it.

Military traits:

For King and Country!

Superior Forging

Strategists

Military Units' Traits:

Heavy Infantry – The Heavy Infantry have become the focus of the land military doctrine under Admiral Karguk, trained to hold their own against a foe whilst supported from the sea and air, in addition to their own artillery.

Artillery – Artillery have played a major role the Anicean military, especially since the development of the canon, the range and power of the artillery forces have become all the more frightening.

Arquebussers – The Anicean’s do not field any archers, preferring to utilise Arquebussers and artillery in their place to support the heavy infantry.

Naval Traits:

Iron Navy- the mighty armada created by Moghakh Fear-Killer came to be known as being as hard as iron, an undefeated fleet that patrolled the seas. Over time, its power waned, despite boasting the oldest known ironclads in Kolnur, the Iron Navy gradually became subservient to that of the Alliance. However, with the rapid reform of the military enforced by Admiral Karguk, a fleet of Iron once again takes to the seas en force, ready to once again assume its dominance.
(includes ALL the naval traits)

Necromancy Traits:
-

Divine Magic Traits:
-

Elemental Magic Traits:
-

Illusion Magic Traits:
-

Technology Traits:

This…is…my…BOOMSTICK!

Alchemical Alloys – The Anicean Academy of Science has become famed for it’s development of Alchemical Alloys, although for some of the more advanced metals, such as those that enable the mighty ironclads to float yet retain so much strength, remain a jealously guarded secret.

Cannons – The development of cannons has helped placed the navy at the centre of the Anicean military, allowing vessels to support forces on the land, in addition to securing the sea. Recently, land based cannons have also become standard amongst the artillery.

Gyrocopters

Gliders

-The Gyrocopters and Gliders, primarily designed by the Anicean gnomes, have always aided the Iron Navy in their patrols, although have lacked the range to be offensive in nature. This is before Admiral Karguk’s reformation of the military, and new technological developments including steam powered catapults, to allow the aircraft to be based on certain naval vessels.

Steam Engines

Mechanical Walkers – Although not necessarily a truly recent addition to the army, only now has their use become much more common in order to support the Heavy Infantry on the ground.

Mechanized Warriors – Although the military of Anicea is well equipped and trained, it is not the most numerous. As such, mechanized warriors are utilised to fill the ranks.

Racial Traits:

Orcs – War Chiefs

Gnomes – Take to the skies!

Physical Traits:
-

Mental Traits:

Intelligent

Miscellaneous:

Naptha Grenades

Telescope

*Historical Traits*

Common Defence

Leave me out of it

Isolationist

Anicea began as two separate people, who banded together against a common foe: a cruel and unforgiving world. The gnomes of the island of Anicea had for many years sought refuge from harm in their isolated homeland, content with the sea as their insurmountable wall. However, it was not long before other kingdoms, their names long forgotten, cast greedy eyes over the defenceless land, and many sought to claim it for their own. The gnomes, helpless as they were at the coming foe, grew desperate and pleaded for aid from any who would listen; the saviors who responded, however, were as unexpected as the invasion itself.

A mighty war chief, Moghakh Fear-Killer, had waged a mighty war, coming to dominate a number of Orcish tribes, instilling terror and fear into his foes, not only due to his ferocity in battle or his countless victories, but his calculating use of tactics, or strategy, to claim tribe after tribe as his own. The war chief declared his offer of assistance to the gnomes with the roar of his warriors charging into battle, Moghakh’s clan had once been the weakest, the smallest of the tribes, trodden upon by their fellow orcs and seen as brutish fiends by other ‘civilized’ nations. Moghakh sought to end the suffering of his people, to end the vicious cycle of war that had consumed the orcish race, and the gnomes agreed to provide what he wished.

The battles were hard fought, but what emerged from the flames of war was a united people rather than an alliance, brothers and sisters who had taught each other and molded each other, and who continue to stand firm together to this day.
Following even that first war, the people of Anicea saw the sea as their defense, and the great Moghakh sought the consent of the council of the gnomes to set in action his great plan: a mighty navy which would patrol the seas, and turn away any who dared to attack.

This doctrine remained the focus of the Anicean military, and as nations and empires grew from the land, trade became established, with the Aniceans finding themselves at the heart of a sea-bound network of markets. 
For a time, the Aniceans played an active role in the wider world, however, following the establishment of the Alliance, they withdrew, no longer the undisputed master of the seas, to their own territory, still a major player in international trade, and dependent on the imports to make up for the lack of certain resources on their home islands, but no longer a dominant force. 

However, when the Shadow launched it's invasion of the lands, the Grand Alliance marched its armies to war, yet was unprepared for the titanic conflict that had begun. As the shadow rolled across the world, chaos ruled in the absense of central authority as nations rapidly fell; Anicea found itself once more thrust from it's isolation. With it's former trading partners descending into anarchy, the Iron Navy was dispatched across the seas, a desperate attempt to maintain control of the trade routes as what remained of fallen nations' fleets became pirates and bandits. Whilst kingdoms fell and republics broke, the vessels of Iron Navy found itself in command of a monumental evacuation campaign, with even ageing ships having to be pressed into service to haul refugees to the relative safety of Anicea. All the while, Ironclads battled pirates that plagued the overflowing transports, whilst the Alliance navy faced the wrath of the Shadow. 

Soon, the massive influx of refugees became apparent in Anicea, as camps sprung up across the nation, yet none could be turned away. The millions that fled substantially increased Anicea's population, which it had already been struggling to maintain; as of the end of the War, Anicea continues to struggle with the growing refugee crisis, although, whether for good or ill, the tide has slowed, many point out that Anicea cannot hope to support all it's new citizens for long. In addition to this, the Iron Navy once more has taken to the high seas, maintaining the trade routes that have become plagued by pirates, yet are so essential to Anicea's survival.

Flaws: (Maximum 4)
Trade Dependent
Technology is life!
Bandits!

MILITARY:

Navy:
Ironclads: 1250*40=50,000
-The Ironclad forms not only the backbone of the Iron Navy, but the centerpiece of the entire modern Anicean military, from which gyrocopters and gliders can be launched and collected.

Schooners: 500*15=7,500
-The Schooner fleet operates primarily as escorts for merchant convoys in peace-time, light patrols, and escorts for Artillery Boats, Longboats and Ironclads.

Artillery Boats: 500*30=15,000
-Although the mighty cannons of the Iron Navy's Ironclads are truely things to be feared, the ferocious barrels of the Artillery Boats can mean certain death for a foe who strays too close to the coast. Unfortunately, these cannons are not as effective against naval targets due to their relative innaccuracy, so Artillery Boats are rarely seen away from Ironclad fleets or at the very least som Schooner or longboat escorts.

Caravels: N/A (can be built but none currentyl in service)
-The Caravel was once as common amongst the Anicean navy as the Schooner is today, but with the development of Longboats, and Ironclads, the Schooner has largely taken up the role of escort.

Canoes: N/A (can be built but none currently in service)
-Canoes, although popular for leisure activities, are no longer officially in military service. However, they remain popular in Anicean legend, with the story of their founding stating that the mighty Fear-Killer commanded such respect amongst his collective tribes, that they built an entire fleet at his behest and set out into the stormy seas without a moments hesitation, despite not yet even knowing their destination.

Longboats:100*20=2000
-Longboats are a fairly recent addition to the Anicean Navy, being looked at by some as a potentialy replacement for the Schooner, they can be found leading packs of the smaller vessels, attached to larger fleets, patrolling on their own, or even acting as troop transports.

Gliders: 5,250*2=10,500
-Gliders were primarily maintained to help the Navy defend Anicea from any sea-borne attacks, and a little known fact was that the early expansion of the land based Anicean aircraft was indeed to combat the growing power of the Alliance. However, since the development of the capability to maintain aircraft at sea, the number of gliders has increased dramatically, both to support land forces, help defend sea-going vessels, and defend the more vulnerable gyrocopters from attack. Unfortunately, the gliders are less effective against ground targets, only getting a few shots from an Arquebuss off each sweep, as such, there have been much interest in the Academy of War for any way to improve their ground-attack capabilities, a challenge which the Academy of Science still tackles.

Gyrocopters: 5,000*3=15,000
-The gyrocopters were originally small in number, inefficient against gliders and naval vessels due to their relative inaccuracy. However, since being able to be maintained at sea, the gyrocopters have been incorporated as almost an 'air-borne' artillery for supporting Anicean forces on the ground.

Army:
Heavy infantry: 50,000
-The backbone of the Anicean ground forces, the Heavy infantry are trained to hold their own against a numerically superior foe and to take advantage of any support or advantage that makes itself available.

Arquebussers: 25,000
-The relatively large contingent of Arquebussers in the Anicean military is to compensate for a lack of Archers and also for a general lack of mobility in their ground forces by giving them a significant ranged capability.

Artillery: 10,000
-The mighty artillery of the Anicean army are proud and rightfully so, they are held highly by the other ground forces, being required to pick up the slack from the Iron Navy as land forces move further inland and out of the range of the vessels' cannons.

Mechanical Walkers: 600*15=9000
-The mighty Mechanical machines of war were first crafted by the gnomes not long after the first attempted invasions, a whole generation grew up angry and insulted at how close they came to being conquered, so threw themselves at military pursuits. Today, advances in other areas of war have only improved the effectiveness of the mighty machines, that are a terrifying sight to behold on the battlefield.

Mechanized warriors: 1200*5=6000
-Although the Anicean military is well trained and well equipped, few are accepted into the army due to the pressure they are placed under. As such, Mechanized warriors help to fill the ranks and are capable of devastating many a foe.

Before I add the army numbers and finalize this, could I just know how much soldiers each boat/ship needs to be crewed, and also how many Mechanized warriors can each type of army (or just how many) take? And also, what are the weaponry that gliders/gyrocopters generally equipped with?

Cheers!  Looking forward to this! I might change one or two traits based upon crew sizes and also the weapons of Gyrocopters/Gliders!


----------



## Sanity

*NATION:*

*Nation Name:* Melanthios
*Nation Government Type:* Tribal oligarchy 
*People of Importance:* Synthaos- Elder of the Gem Seekers clan
Rökkr- Elder of the Star Tyrants clan
Manami- Elder of the Cloud Clown Clan
Arlette- Elder of the Silent Droplets clan
*Population:*
10,000,000 Overall 6,420,610 Dwarves 3,579,390 Elves
*TRAITS:*
*
Special Trait:* 
National Traits
Homeland Security-What happens in Melanthios stays in Melanthios. It's people have lived all these centuries cut off from the rest of the world just fine. They plan to keep it that way. You can enter their realm but don't presume to leave alive unless it's in a box.
I believe you have underestimated the sneakiness sir- Melanthians living predominantly underground love the shadows. They are born in them, live their lives in them for the most part, and die in them. It only makes sense that they would have a natural affinity for stealth. 
Population Traits
Brave-
Loyal-
Academic Traits
Academy of war

Military Traits
For king and country
Fearless
Sneaky Sneaky
Strategists
Longbow
Kill them from a distance

Military Units Traits
Archers
Light Calvary
heavy infantry
Magi

Naval Traits

Necromancy Traits
Speaks with the darkness
Animate Dead
The spirits hear my call
PLague Walker
Negative Energy
Greater necromancy
Divine Magic Traits

Elemental Magic Traits
Lesser earth magic
greater earth magic


Illusion Magic Traits
master of disguise
cloak of invisibility 
Technology Traits

Racial Traits
Dwarves- Gems in the rough
Dwarven defenses 
Elves-Elven high mages
Master archers
Physical Traits

Mental Traits
Intelligent
Miscellaneous
Counterspelling
Portals
Immortal power
Historical Traits
Isolationist 
Leave me out of it
Tribal roots
Flaws: 
Everybody has at least one dirty little secret our is just kinda big- Their elders being immortal vampire practitioners of necromancy, capable of raising armies from the dead isn't something they really want to get out.
Bandits- 
Cult of love-A cult of hedonists. Pleasure their aim, love their game. 
Sea-fearing- Seeing as the people of Melanthios are surrounded by mountains and live mostly underground they tend to be very wary of any body of water that is beyond the size of a lake. Just not something they've experienced before. 
MILITARY:

Navy


Army


----------



## brendxb

If there is still space could I also join this RP?


----------



## Romero's Own

Sorry for the delay people, internet crashed. But back now and ready to PARTY, in a rolelaying sense.:grin:



Yru0 said:


> But I will probably be unable to participate in both the traditional and conquest RP if I'm accepted  just would be biting off more than I can chew...
> 
> What are the numbers required for crew on each type of ship? And do we have to list how much of each type we have?
> Also, what are the chances that I can request my nation be plopped onto an island? 3)


OK YruO. It's OK if you can only participate in one of the RP's as the same people don't need to be in both.

As for crew members. Canoe we are looking at 2, schooner around 15, Caravels at 10, Longboats at 20, Artillery Boats at 30 and Ironclads at 40. But you can cram double on if you want to have an invasion force. :grin:

And as for being on an island, you never know. 

Mechanical warriors count as 5 men and you can have as many as makes sense. You have got to run out of metal eventually.

Gyrocoptors will have cannons while Gliders will likely have an Arquebusser.

And as a warning. When you take 'Look at all the Babies' i am going to keep throwing food problems at you. But the advantage is useful.

Hope that answers everything.




Malochai said:


> Out of interest, can we gain more trait points throughout or is this it? Though I'm quite happy as it is now


I'm going to see how it develops. Likely you will be able to find new technology traits if you already have some and same with magic.




brendxb said:


> If there is still space could I also join this RP?


Go for it brend


Something i have not made clear and i have seen a few of you doing. You have to spend traits to get military units, so to have Light Infantry you need to spend a trait point unlocking it and so on.


Any other questions I have not answered??


----------



## Sanity

You can have a maximum of 29 traits correct, accounting for racial and flaws?
Or is it a max of 32 with flaws and racial?


----------



## Yru0

Romero's Own said:


> And as a warning. When you take 'Look at all the Babies' i am going to keep throwing food problems at you. But the advantage is useful.


Haha looking forward to it! 

Question to everyone as well, what's the thoughts on the benefits of 'Look at all the Babies'? Best used to double an elite army's size? Or turn overwhelming numbers into the running of the bulls?

Edit: MORE QUESTIONSZ!!!  What is the crew complement of gliders and of gyrocopters? And also, just double checking, by mechanical warrriors, I meant mechanized warriors, (not meachanical walkers) so they take up more soldiers than they fill in? I just ask because I was planning to use them to 'fill the ranks', although I can use them either way :3

Oh yeah...what's an artillery boat?


----------



## Romero's Own

Sanity said:


> You can have a maximum of 29 traits correct, accounting for racial and flaws?
> Or is it a max of 32 with flaws and racial?


It is 29 including racial and then 4 more possible through flaws.



Yru0 said:


> Edit: MORE QUESTIONSZ!!!  What is the crew complement of gliders and of gyrocopters? And also, just double checking, by mechanical warriors, I meant mechanized warriors, (not mechanical walkers) so they take up more soldiers than they fill in? I just ask because I was planning to use them to 'fill the ranks', although I can use them either way :3
> 
> Oh yeah...what's an artillery boat?


OK, Gyrocopter takes 3 men. Glider takes 2.

And i know 5 seems quite steep but you have to remember, they are 7ft metal men with swords, or guns, so early Terminator :grin:


OK people, i am going to finish reading through the entries and post the accepted characters on the first page and get in contact with those that need a bit of tweaking. But it is by no means too late for new people to join,


----------



## flash43

intending to join with some drwafs and gnomes


----------



## son of azurman

im just so tempted to create one but i know i cant


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hopefully this should be alright with you this time Romero, if you need anything changed, give me a shout .


----------



## Santaire

Bane, this is just a heads up but the special trait is something completely made up. Take my vortex, Malochai's dragons and Yruo's Take to the Skies


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. I'll change it.


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok people. Four people aceepted so far, those peole being Malochai, Septok, YruO and Santaire.

Unless anyone objects i am going to make a nation so that i can do stuff to move along the game instead of just being the god feature. Anyone mind that??


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Should have updated it, let me know if my Maths (UK) / Math (US) is still out. And I've got no objections if you go ahead and create your own Nation, although it might be a good idea to wait a week (at least) to see if anybody else volunteers before going ahead with it.


----------



## Romero's Own

Just what i was thinking. I will wait until the weekend and see how it's going before entering my own little nation :laugh:


----------



## flash43

NATION:

Nation Name: Caelum

Nation Government Type: Democratic Communist Republic (A kind of Communism that works, and isn’t all corrupt and such)

People of Importance: Coming tomoz!

Population: 400,000 ish 100,000 warriors

TRAITS:

Special Trait: A tale of three (flying) cities...; After the shadow, the Nation of Caelum was a desolate northern waste, the survivors turned to the technomancers for salvation, who in turn, looked to the skies. Building three great sky-cities, each capable of holding 100,000 Dwarfs and the slightly shorter Gnomes. The Technomancers enchanted great balloons in the bowls of the cities, to lift them to the skies! The navy was promptly modified along too, and over the last 50 years there are three main fleets each guarding one of the three cities. (Basically my ‘Technomancers’ can maker stuff fly and enchant technology, given enough time...)

National Traits
Homeland Security: Your nation believes it’s best if it keeps it’s own secrets thank you very much, no need for those foreign spies to ever actually succeed in leaving the country…

I Believe you have underestimated the sneakiness sir..: Your nation has an expert spy network set up to protect it from foreign threats, not to mention planting false information…

Trade Centre: Your nation rests at the centre of a major trade road, or simply has resources everyone else wants. Either way, your rolling in the money.
Population Traits
Industrious: Your working population is extremely industrious, they don’t take coffee breaks in their work day, they get stuff done. 

Academic Traits
Science Academy: This school of learning is filled with whirring gears and billowing steam, and many unusual inventions. But the main plus side to having this in your nation, is that the people who experiment with technology HERE, are less likely to blow themselves up in the process, or at least to leave notes behind of how they did it. 

School of Wizardry: Most wizards learn from an aged master that accepts them as an apprentice, but the downside to this is if that wizard dies prematurely, all his secrets are lost. You won’t let that happen, so you made a school for the collection and collaboration of magic.
Academy of War: This is the centre for all your generals to meet and share combat tactics. Future officers are trained in these halls, and benefit from the knowledge of their superiors. 
Military Traits
For King and Country!: Your nation has proud citizenry who yearn for the chance to serve in the military. As such you have a small, well trained, and superiorly equipped army to call upon, however conscripts don’t mesh well with them.
Superior Forging: Your weapons are forged in an extraordinary manner, whether it’s attributed to dwarven craftsmanship, magical imbuements, or technological advances in blast furnaces, your weaponry is a step above the average. 

Mithril Armour: Stronger then steel, but light as a cloth shirt, Mithril armour is the best armour an army can have, but it’s rare to come by. 

Kill Them From a Distance: Your archers/crossbowmen are excellent shots, and have been heavily drilled to know how to fire in unison, set up barriers to protect them from other units, and at aiming for the weaknesses in the armour of their foes. 

Military Units Traits
Arquebussers; Although not technically Arquebusses the Gnome Warrior Caste often wield deadly accurate muskets with incredible range, due in no small part to the work of the technomancers. 
Heavy Infantry: The Dwarf Warrior Caste are mighty, 4 foot high warriors. Armed with excessively large battle axes, hammers and broad swords, they march on the enemy, taking hits till they can give ‘em back!

Technomancers (Magi): (Gnome and Dwarf) Used equally as defence for the airships as support for dwarfs, these wizards and witches (hard to tell with dwarfs) fry the approaching enemy using the magical field or their enchanted tech.

Naval Traits
Ship Building: Tier 3 Btw they fly :L (AIRSHIIIIIPS!!!)

Longboats: (Requires three levels in Ship Building) Create fast, sleek boats equally at home on the high seas and in a narrow river.

Ship Artillery: (Requires the Artillery Trait) Allows you to mount catapaults and ballista(Or cannons if you have the trait) on board your ships. 

Ironclad: (Requires 3 points in technology) Your boats are sheathed in steel, allowing them to take immense damage before going under. 

Necromancy Traits

Divine Magic Traits

Elemental Magic Traits

Illusion Magic Traits
Master of disguise: Your magic allows you to alter your appearance, convincing those around you that you belong to a different race, or sex, then you really do. 

Cloak of Invisibility: You are able to extend a blanket of illusion over a fair sized area and grant yourself and others the illusion of not being there.


Technology Traits

Cannons: You have decided that if you can make a small metal ball be fired at someone, why not go with a large one? You have cannons with which to pulverize your foes!
Mechanical Walkers: (Requires 4 other Technology traits, one of which must be steam engine) Large metal frameworks within which warriors can mount weaponry, these machines are deadly powerful and hard to destroy. They require a large crew to keep working, and must have at least 6 legs(So no personal warrior mechs)

Racial Traits
Dwarves: 

Stone Fortitude: Your people are stalwart warriors, and have long lived in harsh environments. They can take hits that would kill lesser men and keep on trucking. Poison has very little effect on your people. 

Gnomes;
Need More Boom: Your guns and cannons pack a bigger punch then others can manage. This is due in part at least to your aptitude for experimenting with things and blowing up your workshop in the course of your studies.
To the Skies!: You are naturally inclined to take to the skies, as such your Gyrocoptors are more potent then other nations, better armor, bigger guns, just better. 

Physical Traits



Mental Traits

Intelligent: Your people are just in general smarter then others. Problem solving comes naturally to them and they are better able to bend their efforts to intellectual and willpower oriented endeavours.
Miscellaneous

Telescope: A small tube of bronze with glass inside, nothing special right? WRONG! This lil device let’s you see long distances. 

Naptha Grenades: (Requires 2 Technology Traits) Small jars filled with naptha and metal shards, these basic grenades have a fuse that must be lit before they are thrown, but when they land they certainly do cause some devestation. 

Historical Traits
Shattered by the Shadow: Your nation was utterly demolished by the Shadows attack, and took to the skies for safety.
Founding Member: Your Nation was one of the Super Powers that formed the Great Alliance. Though your power and influence is now diminished, you were once viewed as one of the mightiest nations in the world. 
Republic: A nation by the people for the people, that is the dream your founding fathers had, and that is what your nation has fulfilled since then

MILITARY:

AirNavy
Ironclads; 300=80 Gnomes/Dwarfs 10 of which are technomancer engineers. 12,000
Longships; 300=20 Gnomes and Dwarfs, 40 for an invasion force, these ships are used as dropships.
Schooners; 600= 15 Gnomes and Dwarfs, used as either military support ships or cargo/civilian transport.
Gyrocopters; 9000=3 Gnomes or dwarfs, used as Skycity police + guard fighters and to give ground troops air support.

Army
16000 Technomancers
10000 Musketeer Gnomes
20000 Heavy infantry Dwarfs


----------



## Romero's Own

As we have agreed Flash, it all looks good


----------



## flash43

huzzah!


----------



## HOGGLORD

If you don't mind the presence of an utter noob in terms of conquest RPs Romero, I may try to write up a sheet in the next few days.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> Ok people. Four people aceepted so far, those peole being Malochai, Septok, YruO and Santaire.
> 
> Unless anyone objects i am going to make a nation so that i can do stuff to move along the game instead of just being the god feature. Anyone mind that??


Awesome, and I don't mind whether you have a nation or not. It might be best to wait a few days first, just in case, as you might get such an influx of people that you might have trouble with overpopulation (of players).



flash43 said:


> Population: 400,000 ish 100,000 warriors


400,000?! And I thought mine was a small (albeit magically elite) nation!


----------



## Romero's Own

Septok said:


> 400,000?! And I thought mine was a small (albeit magically elite) nation!


It's the price you have to pay to be able to fly around everywhere.



HOGGLORD said:


> If you don't mind the presence of an utter noob in terms of conquest RPs Romero, I may try to write up a sheet in the next few days.


Go for it HOGGLORD, I look forward to it.


----------



## Malochai

I'm a noob too; but looking forward to it 

So, for the other RP, I'm assuming that we will create people from our own countries? i.e. a prince from Aleria, son of Fialdran?  If so, I can start writing a backstory ...


----------



## son of azurman

we were thinking that the alliance had a king like figure and now that the alliance is over his son has gathered his most loyal followers and is on a quest to rebuild the alliance how we do not no yet


----------



## Septok

son of azurman said:


> we were thinking that the alliance had a king like figure and now that the alliance is over his son has gathered his most loyal followers and is on a quest to rebuild the alliance how we do not no yet


Well, count me interested. I've never actually seen a pair of linked RPGs, so I'd be interested to see how both sides work.


----------



## Santaire

Then I might change consuls when he arrives and have Lan Halfelven accompanying this guy


----------



## son of azurman

ill be creating one aswell and mine cannot conquer others so cinda an npc faction


----------



## brendxb

*NATION:*

*Nation Name: Bolarcias

Nation Government Type: 

People of Importance: *
Ibn al avant (current ruler)
Arkhani (head of the immortals) 
Thalaathoun or 40 ( the member of the wind who discovered the shadows and is a war hero from the bandits and cults threatening Bolarcias)
Abduk (head of the wind)
Arlia (head advisor of Ibn al avant)
Fareed (daughter of Arlia and head of 3rd cavalry force)

*Population*: 30m in total

*History; *
Bolarcias was once a nation of great strength and nobility, being one of the nations that helped found the alliance (although it was furthest away from most other founders like Aleria) however, at the time Bolarcias aided in the alliance formation due to it being in severe turmoil from bandits going across the great desert and hitting the empire. Eventually however when the Alliance was still new, a civil war broke out in Bolarcias from frightened citizens following anyone who promised protection.

Eventually Bolarcias split into two main forces, the original empire and the bearers, who planned to become nomads once more like the bandits attacking. Eventually what was left of the original Bolarcias pleaded to the alliance for help but it was still in its founding days and so in chaos, eventually the alliance replied to Bolarcias with a single messenger stating that help would not come, leaving both the Bolarcias and the bearers to fight until only a few thousand Bolarcias remained in what was once the capital of the empire.

Seeing the alliance turn their back on them, the Bolarcias people packed up and wandered into the desert to set up a new home away from any backstabbers, and by leaving the alliance, all other nations began believe them as dead and gone after finding their cities burnt and plundered and eventually, saw them as only a myth or as barbarians holding the desert. While in fact the Bolarcias had built up their new nation in the desert utilizing everything they could to build their home.

Eventually, as the generations passed the alliance had become little more than distant memories, while the Bolarcias people had let their skills grow and grow. Until the moment the bandits arrived with their allies who infiltrated the nation claiming to be the bearers following a prophecy of a shadow which would only leave its servants.

But the life in the desert made a bond between the people of Bolarcias where in order to survive you must trust your friend with your life and so, very few joined the bearers, but, they all continue to blend, constantly attacking and sabotaging while the bandits probe for weakness. Until Ibn al avant allowed his brother, Arkhani al Avant to build an army, and build an army he did. As well as letting, what some may call his paranoia or others call his brilliance, build an intelligence force. It was called the wind. Where people who have suffered at the hands of the barbarians would be trained in stealth and reconnaissance getting near legendary skills with bows and master crafted tools. But the joining ritual involved giving up one’s name and life before giving their body to be used as a weapon. 
Many times had the wind aided the nation in their fight against threats they were eventually allowed to seek out the alliance but not let the alliance notice the wind their task was to chart what the world looks politically and technologically and how far the old nations have come as well as doing what they can to deter exploration of the desert by threats mysterious and anonymous notes or even assassination. But one day the wind returned with news of the shadows.

History
Isolationist…….kind of
Founding member
Nomads



*TRAITS:*

Special Trait; people of the sands. ( backed up by a few traits due to its size)

Living in a desert the people of Bolarcias have not only learned how to survive in a dessert but also thrive. Thus allowing them to handle most environments and are used to having little food and water when travelling thus helping armies move with little supply chains. Also commonly camels are used more frequently than horses and are bred to handle extremely harsh environments and share a bond with its master from their symbiotic relationship. Finally all people use bows or spears for hunting from when they were children to adults, so even the basic foot soldiers have a level of skill with bows. In the military all soldiers are trained with ranged combat as well as close (so less skill in CQB compared to their opposition) and almost ALL soldiers have their own bow made by themselves and ranging in efficiency.


National Traits:
Shhhh, no one’s noticed us yet!
Ranchers:

Population Traits:
Loyal
Industrious: 
Brave:
Never Back Down:

Military Traits:

The Knighthood: 
Fearless: 
Strategists 

Superior Forging 

Mithril Armour: 

Longbows 

Masterful Cavalry 

Kill Them From a Distance 

Soldiers of the Line 

Military Units:

Light Cavalry: 

Archers

Arquebus

Heavy Infantry 

Heavy Cavalry:


Technology: 
This…is….my…BOOMSTICK
Flamethrowers: 
Alchemical Alloys:
Steam Engine:
Mechanical Walkers: 

Racial traits
Humans:
Born on a horse…..or camel

Physical Traits:
Dexterous:
Mental Traits: 
Intelligent: 
Clockwork Mind: 
Misc
Telescope: 
Naptha Grenades: 

Faults
Technology is life!:
Dangerous Cult: The shadow followers
Bandits:


*Military*

Immortals (elites)
Light Cavalry/archer when dismounted: 39,950
Heavy Cavalry: 20,000
Walkers; 2,000 *10= 20,000

Wind
50 including their leader

Conscripts;
Light Cavalry: 120,000 Archers (can act as light infantry with saber); 100,000 
Arquebus; 100,000
flamer Infantry; 100,000 Heavy Cavalry: 100,000

No navy

OOC- I was a little unsure on the limits so if I've gone over the top (which I think I have) just let me know where and how and I'll change it
OOCPS- I used Aleria (Malochai's civ) if you want me to change it let me know as well


----------



## Romero's Own

You have a fine number so nothing over the limit.

The only problem is that conscripts can only be light infantry.


----------



## Malochai

@brend; I'm perfectly happy for you to use Aleria in your history  Seeing as they are one of the Founding Members, it only makes sense there's some knowledge


----------



## Septok

When can we form alliances? It's a big question and I need allies, so it's logical to assume that it's fairly soon. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Romero's Own

You can form allies whenever you want. You could have allies already if you want (secretive pm'ing).

Just send someone over to the target nation to make it official.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> You can form allies whenever you want. You could have allies already if you want (secretive pm'ing).
> 
> Just send someone over to the target nation to make it official.


I assume in a more ambassadorial way? I would assume the Salth are everywhere, searching for knowledge and teaching (more money = better access to knowledge). 

I think it is alliance time. Therefore, should any of you wish to form an alliance with a nation of immortal bookworms, do as Romero said.


----------



## son of azurman

nation name= the monorealm (The one realm as they originally thought they were the only alliance out there)

government type=slightly tribal with bits of modern society

races=goblins and ogres reside here

people of importance:
high stomper brute stonegut-commander of the ogres
high techie whizz clockwork-leader of the engineers
lord of the ambush mork ironbark-commander and trainer of foot soldiers
marksman of the forest gork ironbark-trainer and commander of archers
Grot Spiritfoot-last shaman

population=47 000 001

traits

national=after generations of woodland life the goblins have mastered stealth and are very sneaky but the ogres however have not and so form more of a defense then an offense.

population=the goblins breed in the millions along with some of the ogres and they have also grown to a very industrious nation.

academic=the science academy plays a high role as there whole capital is protected by contraptions with some ogres just in case.

military=as well as being sneaky sneaky the monorealm prefer to ambush and kill from afar the monorealm have a sort of knighthood in the form of ogres and walkers then conscripts in the form of light infantry and archers.

military units=stompers (ogre heavy infantry), goblin archers/burners (archers/flamethrowers), goblin ambushers (light infantry)

naval=

necromancy=

divine=

elemental=

illusion=

technology=mechanical walkers,steam engine, flamethrowers, alchemical alloys,trains

racial=increased fortitude, sneaky lil buggars.

physical=they are a very dexterous nation with quick reflexes and quick minds

mental=despite their mechanical abilities the monorealm prefer emotion to knowledge and believe that no contraption is wiser than the hearts in their chests.

special=every update the redwood expands by a small amount increasing there size but conflict will pause this expansion by one update.

historical=long ago before man had built blades of iron and before dwarves had halls of stone the forest realms were filled with lives. amongst the many fauna the woods had to offer it was the goblins that excelled. starting off with basic tools and simple traps it was not long before the goblins had founded tribes.for many a year the tribes of the red woods thrived within their societies and had mastered the skills of ambush and stealth liking to raid other tribes to prove which was more stealthy. however one day the ogres came from mount bloodfall in mass and stumbled into the green skinned territory. Seeing this new threat the tribes united into one collection and attempted to send back their attackers using their nifty contraptions and deadly accuracy. After 10 years of bitter conflict the goblins and ogres met on the field of battle face to face but not as rivals but as equals. The ogres had realized that bigger wasn't always better and the goblins realized that no amount of knowledge could ever beat there own instincts.  For generations the Monorealm grew in the masses until it reached the 80 million count, when the distant alliance arrived in red wood they assumed it was just a simple lumber mission but all who entered the woods returned with an arrow in each eye socket and with the words “our land” carved into their chest. When the king himself walked to the forest border he yelled “come out and meet me” with his arms spread wide and his sword on the ground. From the trees walked countless figures some were small and green some were giant and human like. The kings guard drew their sword but the kings face was not covered in fear but surprise, surprise that all this time he had missed such a great opportunity for another member into his alliance.

For days on end the king stayed in those woods waiting to reach an agreement with the locals but with no guard and with no weapon. The alliance got restless and finally prepared their armies outside the forest border with members from all races in the alliance, just as the word o attack had been received three figures walked from under the canopy. The king, the ogre leader and the goblin leader had returned and no the Monorealm was a member of the alliance. For the entirety of the alliance however no one other than the Monorealm entered the redwood out of fear and apart from resources and money nothing was given to the alliance.

When the darkness arrived lands far and wide wee affected and the redwoods were not lucky. Two thirds of the forest floor was now a dead wasteland were no elf would walk and no dwarf would dig. The Monorealm was reduced to a shadow but thankfully the goblins shamans had predicted a cataclysm and had isolated their people meaning that after the alliance was broken few changes were made. Now the Monorealm continues to grow and the shamans have gone into a great sleep were there bodies dye but there spirits are fused to the forest and with every day the forests expand and one day will return to its original size.

flaws=no one outside of the monorealm know what it is but it is very clear that they have a long dark secret that has somehow lead to them having a fear of the water.

army:
220 000 goblin archers
140 000 goblin burners
180 000 goblin ambusher
40 000 stompers
20 000 mechanical walkers


----------



## Romero's Own

it looks good but could you list the traits you took, bit hard to work out how many you have taken


----------



## son of azurman

k sorry did originally but changed it into actual sentances.
there edited it


----------



## Rems

Er, why is the same information repeated over and over? You need to re-format your post. 

Also how do you have nearly 40 million soldiers? That's way above the max army size of 800,000 (pr 1.6 mil with the baby trait).


----------



## son of azurman

rems were is the max army size im having trouble finding it
and in what way re format it


----------



## HOGGLORD

Nation Name: The Liera colony
Nation Government Type: Dual monarchy - To display the unity of the Elves and Men, there is always one Elven Leader and one Human one, as well as four advisors of each race.
People of Importance:
King Aradar - Human ruler
Queen Elleyen - Elven ruler
Watchmasters Erthon, Radgar, Lyrion and Valier - military officers.
Trademaster Caleen - main trade officer.
Population: There are roughly 80 million people living in the city at any one time, though these people come and go as they please, there are roughly 50 million people who have lived in the city for more than a handful of generations. In the forests, it is unknown, even to many within the colony, what number live in it's confines, though it is commonly estimated at around a little over 80,000 people, most of which are elves. 

History:
Long ago, what was to become the people of the Liera colony were human and elven refugees from various ancient wars. They travelled as *nomads*, until the elves began gathering together in the deeps forests of , in order to protect one another and eventually set up trade, *money* became a very important and plentiful unit in the colony and their city, Ladan, grew rapidly. Living near the edge of the known world, the Colony was mostly unaffected by the Shadow, but, ever the *opportunists*, they have extended their already expansive webs of trade, offering monetary aid to those who have been rendered desperate by the war.

TRAITS:
Human + Elves +1 military + 1 Mental

Special: 
Guerilla - Hidden in the trees and towns, the warriors of the Liera are nigh on unassailable within their well-known lands and little can shrug them off.

National:
Cunning Linguists
For King and Country
Homeland security
I believe you have underestimated the sneakiness sir
Trade centre

Population:
Loyal
Never back down

Academic:
Academy of War

Technology:
Steam Engine
Trains

Military:
Sneaky Sneaky
Strategists
Kill them from a distance
longbows
Superior forging

Naval:
Ship Building

Racial:
Explorers by nature
One with the forest

Physical: 
Stylish

Mental:
Intelligent
Gilded tounges

Misc:
Divination

Illusion magic:
Master of disguise
Cloak of invisibility
spectral Army
Imaginary swords cut too
dreamwalker

Military:The colony's military is an elite force, drilled and trained most predominantly in archery, fieldcraft and stealth. Made up of a mix of elves and men, known as the Watchers, their purpose for as long as any can remember is almost purely for the defence of the forest, the city and the nearby surrounding cities, though the coming of this new threat may bring about radical changes...

The Watchers are formed into small, versatile squads, each made of a group of different military units in order to defeat a variety of foes. There are exactly 2,000 such squads in the watchers. Squad formation: 4 archers, 3 light infantry and 1 crossbowman.


800 'Shadows' (Count as archers, but much more elite.) - _The finest warriors of the Watchers, these deadly guerilla fighters are made up of the finest veterans, trained and honed in all aspects of war. It is only in times of great need that the Shadows are brought to war, for their skills are far beyond that of most other military forces in the known world._
8,000 Archers - _The backbone of the Colony's military, the longbow men are marksmen beyond compare, they harry the foe as they approach the Colony's territories._
2,000 Crossbowmen - _These warriors are brought to bear when more heavily armoured foes are present. These warriors are typically the marksmen of their squads, picking off and taking down heavily armoured foes with deadly precision._
6,000 Light infantry - _These warriors guard the more vulnerable ranged units of the squad, all are skilled swordsmen and are equally adept with their long spears as with their leaf-blades swords. Squad leaders are trained from these groups, acting as spotters and making the squad's decisions on the small tactical scale._









How's that? Please tell me what could/should be changed.


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok SOA, i can see what Rems means, if you read through your post it does repeat itself.


OK, this is for HOGGLORD, soa and anyone else who has done it.

In the military traits you _*MUST*_ select For King and Country, Grab Yer Pitchforks and Get Marching, The Knighthood or Golden Horde. This determines your max army size and percentage of conscripts/professional.

Another point is that to have certain unit type in your army, lets say Heavy Infantry, you *MUST* take the appropriate Military Unit trait, otherwise you cannot have that unit.


----------



## son of azurman

wait wth y it copy and pasted itself?
deleted the repeats


----------



## Romero's Own

In answer to Rem’s post in the group ‘Online Roleplayers’ (Yes I read that) here are the rules.

The map (under construction by flash) is made up of two main continents, connected by a narrow causeway, and islands scattered around. The land is split up into provinces and the sea is a grid.

Each nation will have a number of provinces. They split their population and soldiers between these provinces.

Each type of terrain will have a maximum population. In a grassland province the max pop is 8 mil, in mountains 4 mil, in forest/jungle/hills 6 mil and desert at 5 mil (exception brendxb for who it is 7). If you exceed this max pop then you will start having starvation issues and your soldiers and civilians in that province will start to die. You can increase this max pop by 1 million if you have the ‘Farmhands’.

Your population in a province will increase with a formula.

Total Population + 10%

So if you have a province containing 900 civilians and 100 soldiers then next turn you will have 1000 civilians and 100 soldiers (note: population increase does not affect number of soldiers) You can increase the increase to 20% if you have the ‘Look at all the Babies’ trait.

When you go to colonise an unoccupied province you must send civilians from neighbouring nations into the province. Most of the time you will colonise it without harm and the ‘settlers’ will become the population of the province. But occasionally the province will be containing zombies, demons, wolves, tribesmen or the Shadow itself. In that case, unless you have sent soldier with your settlers then the civilians will be all but wiped out. And you will not know what killed them unless there is a survivor.

With each 3 million civilians you have in a province a city will be constructed. The city is a rallying point and will help you in times of invasion.

Invading is a quite simple process. When the invading army first enters the province they will be met with the full force of the provinces garrison (unless the invaders have ‘Sneaky Sneaky’, this is negated if the defenders have ‘Telescopes’). 

If the defenders win then the invaders are pushed back out of the province and casualties will be inflicted. If the invaders win then the defending soldiers are beaten back. The controlling nation can then decide to pull out his soldiers and evacuate all remaining population into neighbouring provinces, In this case the invaders gain instant control of the province, regardless of the number of cities.

If the defender decides to continue the fight then the population will become conscript forces. Each city in the province will count as a battle and each battle takes a turn. 

You can split your forces and attack multiple cities if you choose, in which case the invasion process will take less time but with more casualties. After all the cities have been ‘taken’ then the invaders gains control. Any soldiers and/or civilians left in the province are lost.

At any point during the invasion process the defender can move their own, or allies, troops from neighbouring provinces. These troops will take part in the battles of the turn after they arrived. If the defenders manage to hold a city then they can begin retaking them. They can move their own troops against the cities taken by the invader. If they successfully take back all the taken cities then the invaders are driven back out of the province and the defenders are victorious.

After the invader has successfully taken the province then they must move civilians from neighbouring provinces into the conquered province before any cites can be built (we assume the taken cities are destroyed after victory) or population increase can begin.

In sea the battles are just head to head. The fleet that loses retreats and the victorious navy can choose to pursue or stay put.

That's all for now


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> In answer to Rem’s post in the group ‘Online Roleplayers’ (Yes I read that) here are the rules.
> 
> The map (under construction by flash) is made up of two main continents, connected by a narrow causeway, and islands scattered around. The land is split up into provinces and the sea is a grid.
> 
> Each nation will have a number of provinces. They split their population and soldiers between these provinces.


I'm not sure how to say this, but Salthiusar is bordered by a mountain to the north and is fairly small. If you're colouring each nation, please colour it somewhere between this and this as well. Third point is being PMed now.



Romero's Own said:


> Each type of terrain will have a maximum population. In a grassland province the max pop is 8 mil, in mountains 4 mil, in forest/jungle/hills 6 mil and desert at 5 mil (exception brendxb for who it is 7). If you exceed this max pop then you will start having starvation issues and your soldiers and civilians in that province will start to die. You can increase this max pop by 1 million if you have the ‘Farmhands’.
> 
> 
> Your population in a province will increase with a formula.
> 
> Total Population + 10%
> 
> So if you have a province containing 900 civilians and 100 soldiers then next turn you will have 1000 civilians and 100 soldiers (note: population increase does not affect number of soldiers) You can increase the increase to 20% if you have the ‘Look at all the Babies’ trait.


Will this formula be subject to change by nation? Because the Salth should have a much lower population gain than other nations, by the fact that few of them can reproduce.


----------



## Malochai

Well, the only thing I would *like* Aleria to have is a big-ass mountain in the centre, or centre-ish if at all possible ... Ties in with my history, etc, although Ic an change it if necessary


----------



## HOGGLORD

Romero's Own said:


> OK, this is for HOGGLORD, soa and anyone else who has done it.
> 
> In the military traits you _*MUST*_ select For King and Country, Grab Yer Pitchforks and Get Marching, The Knighthood or Golden Horde. This determines your max army size and percentage of conscripts/professional.
> 
> Another point is that to have certain unit type in your army, lets say Heavy Infantry, you *MUST* take the appropriate Military Unit trait, otherwise you cannot have that unit.


Sorry, could you direct me to where I've made this slip-up and tell me how to fix it?


----------



## Romero's Own

Septok said:


> I'm not sure how to say this, but Salthiusar is bordered by a mountain to the north and is fairly small. If you're colouring each nation, please colour it somewhere between this and this


Sure, gonna need some more mountains 





Septok said:


> Will this formula be subject to change by nation? Because the Salth should have a much lower population gain than other nations, by the fact that few of them can reproduce.


Sure, i can lower your population increase to 5% or lower if you want.



Malochai said:


> Well, the only thing I would *like* Aleria to have is a big-ass mountain in the centre, or centre-ish if at all possible ... Ties in with my history, etc, although Ic an change it if necessary


OK, so big mountain in centre, it's OK, just will have to get in touch with flash to shade some more grey 



HOGGLORD said:


> Sorry, could you direct me to where I've made this slip-up and tell me how to fix it?


Well in military traits you have to take one of the options that tell you army build. 

And you have to spend trait points getting other types of soldiers.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> Sure, i can lower your population increase to 5% or lower if you want.


It's crazy, but I think 2% is probably best for it. I'm not playing on easy mode! That said, I'm going to try and openly avoid conflicts, so hopefully it should be fine.


----------



## Santaire

For me preferably some grassland, some forest and all surrounded by huge mountain ranges with only two mountain passes in order to access the area. And yes, I know this sounds like I'm copying Malachai but for the purposes of my special trait I'd quite like to have a single, solitary mountain in the centre

Edit: These are just things I'd like to have, not things that I must have in order to take part in the rp


----------



## Malochai

Well, I'm happy with any mix of forests, plains, mountains, etc, as long as my huge, and I mean huge, mountain has been accepted  Although, like Santaire, it's not mandatory and I won't throw a hissy if it's not able to be done. 

It's just that in my fluff (pg 2) I've called it Iakuunda, and it's the home of Taningtoh, Ilyth and Iarith, the three dragons who lead the Pantheon the Alerians worship  The capital will be very near, hopefully


----------



## Romero's Own

Santaire said:


> For me preferably some grassland, some forest and all surrounded by huge mountain ranges with only two mountain passes in order to access the area.


So basically a rich and bountiful land only accessible through two narrow passes easily defended by a few soldiers. I'll see if it's possible. 



Septok said:


> It's crazy, but I think 2% is probably best for it. I'm not playing on easy mode! That said, I'm going to try and openly avoid conflicts, so hopefully it should be fine.


It's up to you, i can make it 2% for you.



Malochai said:


> Well, I'm happy with any mix of forests, plains, mountains, etc, as long as my huge, and I mean huge, mountain has been accepted


OK Malochai, is 2 or 3 provinces of mountain ok? you would have a few other provinces around.


----------



## Malochai

Yes, that sounds just about huge enough  Cheers, Romero, for taking our wishes into consideration  Stuff like this bodes well for the RP, in my opinion!


----------



## Septok

2% increase would be about right - they don't lose any to old age and the occasional genetic disorder, evil disease or so on doesn't really kill to often, but they gain population slowly. If they died of old age and the others listed, they'd be losing population.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, Romero, just thought I'd ask, is there anything that I need to edit/fix? Just noticed that you haven't listed my nation as accepted yet.


----------



## Malochai

Can't wait to see what this map turns out like ...


----------



## Yru0

Loving the sound of this! As long as we're all doing it, I'll once again put forward my claim for an island  but tbh, I'm thinking it would be too difficult, and given the population starvation issues maybe detrimental...but what the hey!!! A bit of mystery for when the map comes out  

On another note (and I'm taking your threat of starvation very seriously Romero!!  ) You mention that 'farmhands' gives you a bonus to the population capacity, but doesn't 'rancher's give you a bonus as well (see trait: Look at all the babies!  ) just a quick question! Other than that, LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Romero's Own

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey, Romero, just thought I'd ask, is there anything that I need to edit/fix? Just noticed that you haven't listed my nation as accepted yet.


Your only problem at the moment is that you are missing any military unit traits. Without military unit traits you can only field conscripts.



Yru0 said:


> Loving the sound of this! As long as we're all doing it, I'll once again put forward my claim for an island  but tbh, I'm thinking it would be too difficult, and given the population starvation issues maybe detrimental...but what the hey!!! A bit of mystery for when the map comes out


I'll consider an island but, like you said, starvation will be an issue as your island will quickly become overpopulated. 

Map should be up tomorrow, should have been up today but me and flash went to watch the Scotland game so had no time to finish it off.



Yru0 said:


> On another note (and I'm taking your threat of starvation very seriously Romero!!  ) You mention that 'farmhands' gives you a bonus to the population capacity, but doesn't 'rancher's give you a bonus as well (see trait: Look at all the babies!  ) just a quick question! Other than that, LOVING IT!!!


Ah yes, i remember that now. Yes, Ranchers also increase population, but only by 500,000 as they also makes horsies better :grin:


----------



## Malochai

Looking forward to the map being put up  Seeing where I'm situated


----------



## Santaire

Ooh, wait a second

Can I be in the centre of one of the continents? Not neccesarily dead centre, just around the centre


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok people. Taking in requests now and working on the map with flash.

Can all of you select a colour to be your province colour? thanks.


----------



## Santaire

A metallic grey please


----------



## Malochai

Can I have this colour/red please Romero?

The only thing I would like is the mountain (2/3 provinces like we said before would amazing!) but beyond that, a mix of woodland, plains, etc is amazing


----------



## Romero's Own

Santaire said:


> A metallic grey please


The mountains are kind of metallic grey. Sorry



Malochai said:


> Can I have this colour/red please Romero?


Sorry, flash has called the red.


----------



## Malochai

Oh, darn ... I think, then, that I shall call green, if there are no objections


----------



## flash43

lots of green grass and hills... i shall make it bright! :mrgreen:


----------



## Malochai

Not too bright, please? A nice deep green?  A poisonous green just isn't the same thing


----------



## flash43

i shall try my best m8


----------



## Malochai

Thank you, good sir *doffs imaginary tophat*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Romero's Own said:


> Your only problem at the moment is that you are missing any military unit traits. Without military unit traits you can only field conscripts.



Cool, thanks for the heads up. I'll update that ASAP.

Also, I'd like Yellow, please.

EDIT: Should be cleared up.


----------



## flash43

yellow.......................................................................... Accepted :L
(when romero Accepts you)


----------



## flash43

hey bane, could u pls read the trait bit agian? you need to read the army section carfuly!! *Romero*


----------



## HOGGLORD

could I call this shade of green, or, if not this blue colour?


----------



## flash43

blue is good 

Edit; Need to sheet up tho m8 :/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

This should be okay this time, sorry about that.


----------



## Romero's Own

Accepted Bane, your yellow as you requested.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cheers .


----------



## flash43

'fraid its gonna have to quite a bright green Malohia, its just too 'grass like' otherwise. soz m8....


----------



## son of azurman

could i get a brownish colour


----------



## Malochai

Ah, well, I'll take what I can get, to be honest


----------



## Romero's Own

OK, i have Malochai, Bane of Kings and SOA on the map. If i get the other colours then i can post the map up tonightl


----------



## Santaire

Can I have this shade of red?


----------



## Malochai

Santaire; Flash has called that red (I tried it earlier  )


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, sorry Santaire. 

Any other colour you want?


----------



## Santaire

Ah bugger. Forgot.

Alright, how about white


----------



## Romero's Own

Thanks Santaire, will put you in now. Any preferences to surrounding landscape?


----------



## Malochai

Out of interest, how many provinces do we start with?


----------



## Yru0

I'm not too bothered colour-wise....umm orange taken at all? :3 If so then I'm just up for whatever.

maybe bright orange? :3


----------



## HOGGLORD

flash43 said:


> blue is good
> 
> Edit; Need to sheet up tho m8 :/


Have you looked at the bottom of page 8?


----------



## Septok

To keep in with the colour of the whole nation (even the floors and rooves, it's all crystal), I would like a turquoise between this and this, if possible. Or at least somewhere around there.


----------



## Santaire

Romero's Own said:


> Thanks Santaire, will put you in now. Any preferences to surrounding landscape?


It should be on the previous page


----------



## brendxb

(soz been dealing with exams this week but back now!)
Anyway, to the land... desert :grin: (maybe far from Aleria and deep inland)
And if yellow isn't taken could I have it?


----------



## Malochai

I think yellow is taken?


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, sorry Bane has yellow.

OK, so Bane, Malochai, SOA, Santaire, Septok, YruO and Hogglord down on the map.

Tried to cater to all requests and will be up today once brendxb calls his colour.

I will be posting my 'moderator' Nation pretty soon as well.


----------



## Yru0

Ok just a heads-up redone some bits of Anicea :
-Got rid of 'ranchers'
-Took the 'naptha grenades' trait
-Got 'Bandits!' flaw
-Took the 'telescope' trait

and added a bit of detail on government system+ a bit of recent history (went for a tad of refugees :3 )

I've still got the old version saved at home, so if the changes aren't allowed just give me a yell!.

PS: Off on the IA, so will be off for a few days!  Feel free to start without me! opcorn:


----------



## Romero's Own

Thanks for the heads up YruO



NATION: Olvene

Nation Name: The Grand Holy State of Olvene

Nation Government Type: Holy Dictatorship

People of Importance:
High Lord Elias Wysman: High lord of Olvene, this man has complete and total power in the realm.
Lord Ivo Sentjon: Lord Commander of the great armies of Olvene.
Archangel Azrael: The Angel of Death leads the angelic host of Olvene forward.

Population: 20 million (Human)

TRAITS:

Special Trait: Olvene has been blessed by the gods. Their total worship of the gods has led them to be showered with gifts. First came Azrael, leading an army of angels from the heavens themselves. Then came the blades and armour that the army wears. Blessed by the gods the blades cut through flesh like butter and when striking the unholy they burn flesh and banish the souls of the evil and dead. The armour shines brightly even when there is no sun. It is made of an unknown metal that blocks all but the most powerful blows.

*National Traits*

Farmhands: The populace of Olvene have enjoyed fine harvests and crops showered from the heavens.

*Population Traits*

Loyal: The Olvene populace are yet to question the decisions of their leader and are unlikely to do so, not with an angel at his shoulder.

Religious: Nothing is without reason. This saying has led the Olvene populace to never despair in the face of trouble, their gods will protect.

Brave: When Angels fight beside you there is no reason to fear. And so the population of Olvene do not.


*Academic Traits*

Grand Cathedral: The Cathedrals of Olvene are a sight that takes the breath away. Thousands of pilgrims from the world over travel to these towering structures. The mere sight of them can drive negative and unholy thoughts from the heads of all those that lay eyes upon it.


*Military Trait*

Golden Horde: The Angels of Azrael march beside heavily armoured Crusaders and half-mad fanatics.

Fearless: The armies of Olvene have never run from a fight. When you have an angel at your side there is no room for fear in your heart.

Longbows: The carpenters of Olvene are renowned for creating fine bows, each one a work of art.

Strategists: Lord Ivo Sentjon is the finest general to have led the Olvenian armies since the start of time. With a host of angels to aid him he is nigh unbeatable.

Masterful Cavalry: The fine horsemen of Olvene are boosted in prowess by their holy steeds. 

Soldiers of the Line: The infantry of Olvene are amongst the most worshipful group of soldiers that can be found. Their faith drives them through fatigue and hunger.

Kill them from a Distance: With the knowledge that the gods shall guide their arrows the archers of Olvene are masters at eliminating high threat units.

*Military Units Traits*

Heavy Infantry
Archers
Heavy Cavalry
Magi

*Naval Traits*

No Navy.

*Necromancy Traits*

Those that fall go to their gods. To raise them from the dead is a sin.

*Divine Magic Traits*

Angels Whisper in Your Ears: The Angel Azrael is the key advisor to High Lord Elias. Through the Angel of Death the gods speak.

Divine Energy: The Angels that march beneath Olvene banners can heal all but the most fatal wounds.

Holy Wrath: When in battle the Angels become blinding warriors, their very bodies blazing holy light across the battlefield as they deal death to all that stand before them.

Divine Charisma: High Lord Elias did not reach his place of power with simple words. The Gods have blessed him with the ability to stir his people. The speeches of Azrael have been known to rally armies and turn them back against the foe, all fear gone from their hearts.

There Are Angels Among Us: The Angelic Host, led by Azrael, the Angel of Death himself, are a gift to the loyal populace of Olvene.

*Elemental Magic Traits*

The Gods can rain fire upon those that defy them.

*Illusion Magic Traits*

There is no need for illusion, the truth is obvious.

*Technology Traits*

The Olvenians have never needed the technology that other nations rely on.

*Racial Traits*

Born on a Horse: The riders of Olvene are skilled beyond compare, their steeds finely tuned to obey the slightest movements of their riders. It is because of this that they have been blessed with winged horses, known as Pegasi. 

*Physical Traits*

Ate their Wheaties: Big and powerful are words to describe the Olvene populace. The gods have blessed the nation with strong men to carry out their bidding.

*Mental Traits*

Magic by Nature: The Angels are blessed with the power of their gods.

*Miscellaneous*

Counterspelling: The Angels of Olvene have the power to disrupt the magic of those they face, the spells being stopped before they can even begin.

Divination: Azrael can see through the eyes of Olvene itself. He can warn of approaching attacks long before any danger is posed.

Immortal Ruler: High Lord Elias will never fall unless it is by the blade of the foe. He has not aged for hundreds of years.

*Historical Traits*

Bastion of Light: When the Shadow fell upon the land the Olvenians saw their sworn enemy. They took up arms against this foe and, with the blessings of their gods, took the fight to the enemy. They clashed against the armies of darkness time and time again, the Angel of Death leading them to victory. To this day they stand as a barrier against the Shadow.

Crusaders: Before Azrael came to Olvene the Olvenians showed their worship of the gods by cutting down those considered unholy. They led crusades against disbelievers the world over.

Divinely Mandated Rule: It was in a time of great strife that Elias Wysman rallied his followers around him and formed a nation for the gods.

*MILITARY:*

Navy: No Navy, yet…..

*Army*
10,000 Angels: Led by the Angel of Death these holy warriors are clad in blessed armour and wield deadly weapons of their gods. 

50,000 Crusaders: Clad in blessed armour and wielding holy weapons these soldiers are trained to the best of their ability and beyond. Faith drives these soldiers to feats of great skill.

50,000 Paladins: Armed with deadly pikes these troops are the bane of cavalry. They move as a shield for other units, blocking the cavalry charge.

50,000 Knights: Clad in heavy armour and carrying blessed lances these Knights charge into combat with prayers to their gods upon their lips and tell a bloody toll upon all those that stand before them.

40,000 Archers: Armed with finely crafted longbows and short swords these archers are fast moving and deadly. Loosing of constant volleys they can tear apart Light Infantry and Cavalry.


150,000 Fanatics: Conscripts wearing little armour these soldiers charge hell-bent at the foe, swinging swords that blaze with fire. They know not the meaning of fear and faith drives them ever onwards.

50,000 Horsemen: Carrying lances and bows, clad in light armour, these soldiers provide close fire support although they lack the endless training of their professional counterparts.

Colour is dark blue


----------



## Malochai

Well, Olvene seems scary ...


----------



## HOGGLORD

400,000 men in their military if I'm not mistaken, nothing to be scoffed at.


----------



## Septok

Malochai said:


> Well, Olvene seems scary ...


I thought we were missing something... turns out it's overly-zealous religious nations and gobbos. One down! Oh, and Orcs. 

Secondly, I almost couldn't suppress sarcastically pretending to be Romero and accept his nation. Can't wait to try and make them allies or smite their angels.


----------



## Malochai

Hogglord, I have 400,000 in mine (200,000 trained, 200,000 conscript - Golden Horde trait), but they have Angels  That said, though, I have dragons and stuff ... 

They might not like the Alerian worship of the Pantheon, though, however much I make overtures of peace ...


----------



## Septok

Malochai said:


> Hogglord, I have 400,000 in mine (200,000 trained, 200,000 conscript - Golden Horde trait), but they have Angels  That said, though, I have dragons and stuff ...
> 
> They might not like the Alerian worship of the Pantheon, though, however much I make overtures of peace ...


To be honest, they probably won't like magic either.


----------



## Malochai

Septok said:


> To be honest, they probably won't like magic either.


This is very true, and hadn't crossed my mind >_<


----------



## Santaire

They'll hate me as well then. Most powerful mages in Kolnur? They're so gonna hate Esterwynne


----------



## Malochai

Hey, the Alerian's are very powerful too!


----------



## Septok

And don't forget that Salthiusar is filled with immortal mages and general bookworms. Many come for the knowledge and stay for the knowledge and immortality. Salthiusar's Library (name tba) is the greatest known. You want knowledge, you go there. Of course, practical knowledge is still accessible, but Esterwynne gets the very top prize for that. However, I see how an alliance of the book and mage could be beneficial...

And of course, the Alerians are another contender. But don't forget - Salthiusar has a VERY big secret.


----------



## Santaire

You seen my special trait Mal?

You have your dragons, Septok has his library. But I have the raw power and a library second only to Septok's.

You thinking what I'm thinking Sep? Alliance!


----------



## Romero's Own

DEATH TO ALL DISBELIEVERS

and other zealous warcries.

Good to see alliances popping up. Now come the moment you have all been waiting for.

THE MAP (which has now been moved to the first page)


----------



## Santaire

Where are we?


----------



## Romero's Own

Well

Santaire: White 
Provinces: 75,76,77,78

SOA: Brown
Provinces: 19,21,22,23 

Bane of Kings: Yellow
Provinces: 70,71,72,74

Malochai: Bright Green
Provinces: 53,54,58,59 

Brendxb: Purple
Provinces: 32,34,36,42

Septok: Turquoise
Provinces: 48,50,51,99

Hogglord: Muted Green
Provinces: 88,90,91,95

YruO: Orange
Provinces: 61,62,63,64

Me: Dark Blue
Provinces: 14,15,16,27


----------



## son of azurman

romero on yours i cant find flaws i mean an army with legendary armour and angelic hordes is ever so slightly overpowered without a flaw don't you think.


----------



## Romero's Own

Not really, just worked well. The traits add up and flaws aren't necessary, just things that give you more traits.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> DEATH TO ALL DISBELIEVERS
> 
> and other zealous warcries.
> 
> Good to see alliances popping up. Now come the moment you have all been waiting for.
> 
> THE MAP


Hmm. Much more land than I expected. No matter, I need land anyway for the few farms available. However, I have a qualm, unfortunately. Could you get something done to make Salthiusar not border the sea? They're supposed to be completely landlocked, so they don't have a navy. If it's a bit difficult to sort, don't worry about it. Otherwise, it looks fantastic!



Santaire said:


> You seen my special trait Mal?
> 
> You have your dragons, Septok has his library. But I have the raw power and a library second only to Septok's.
> 
> You thinking what I'm thinking Sep? Alliance!


I think an alliance is in order. PM time.


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok Septok will try and fix that for you

EDIT: fixed, i hope


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> Ok Septok will try and fix that for you
> 
> EDIT: fixed, i hope


Brilliant, it looks great. How many players are you waiting for to begin? Or is it some other criteria? I can't wait to get started, says Septok for the 15 millionth time.

Unfortunately, should be start soon, it may be problematic for me. Freaking 4 hour essays on crappy books that you've been forced to study for several months is not fun, or easy. The weekend should be fine, but not Thursday, Friday, next Monday and next Tuesday. Just a heads-up, just in case.


----------



## Romero's Own

The only thing I am really waiting for is the other RP to kick off a bit. I have exams all this week so I'm looking at the weekend to get this started.

Thanks for the heads up, good luck with your essay.


----------



## flash43

I like how I'm there, but not on the map :L


----------



## Romero's Own

Well your magical floating cities are somewhere.

Now, could everyone split their population and army (could keep army in one province) between their four provinces.

And as a note, if anyone wants less provinces just say


----------



## Santaire

Romero, just read your thing fully. You've taken something that isn't in the list for us which is unfair if you think about it.

What you ask?

Pegasi

And you've also taken 28 traits with no written flaws


----------



## Malochai

I count it as 27 traits?


----------



## Santaire

Whatever, one of us is wrong but that's still too many traits

Edit: Probably me, I think I counted the racial trait as well


----------



## Malochai

But 27 traits as a total is fine - remember, it's 25 traits + 1 racial + 1 bonus to equal 27, right? 

Born on a Horse is his racial, and one of his Military, National or Divine traits will be his bonus ...


----------



## Santaire

Nope, he has two extra traits

Here's a list
2 national traits
1 population trait
1 academic trait
7 military traits
4 military unit traits
5 divine traits
2 elemental traits
1 physical trait
1 mental trait
3 miscellaneous traits
That adds up to 27 traits and is not including the racial trait or a bonus human trait that I've counted as a national trait


----------



## Malochai

Ahh, I think I know why - you've got him down as having two elemental traits, but I think what he means by what he has in the elemental magic section is that, if the Gods of Olvene wanted to, they could send meteors down, not that his nation has mages which have the power to do so? It confused me as well, I have to say. 

Romero, can we have some confirmation on this?


----------



## Santaire

He's counting it as a seperate trait from Holy Wrath or anything like that and the way he says it, he's got greater fire magics as well. They're traits as surely as 1 and 1 make 2, and 2 and 1 make 3


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome, just seen the map. And YurO, fancy an alliance? .


----------



## Romero's Own

OK people. I see my nation has caused some confusion, allow me to solve these problems.

1: The Pegasi are like my angels horses. If you think it gives me an advantage then I will get rid of them.

2: When i say they can rain fire down i don't literally mean they can do that. Just what the people believe. There's going to be no fireballs falling on your heads.



As soon as people have split their population up between their provinces we can get this how on the road


----------



## Santaire

I'd say they're too overpowered. I mean, obviously the Angels would have magical steeds if they actually rode horses but why would they need them? They presumably already have wings, heal faster than a mortal and are probably much stronger. The only reason to have Pegasi is to have an entire flying army which has already been claimed by Flash with his air navy. There's no point and flying horses are an enormous strategic advantage. I'd say get rid of them


----------



## Romero's Own

Okyadoky, consider them gone. Vamoosh.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> Now, could everyone split their population and army (could keep army in one province) between their four provinces.


475,000 in 99 (and the upper part of 48, Salthiusar the city spans a fair area). 2500 in 50 (the training barracks of the 500 Guardians and the location of the Terramancer's University, an investigation lab). The remaining 22,500 in 51 (the rest of the accommodation is there, as are most war facilities and some farming settlements - some Salth love the magic and the nation, but would prefer a bit of quiet time). 

Tl;dr: 99 and 48 have 475k between them; 50 has 2.5k; 51 has 22.5k. The army's the citizens, but the Guardians (the army) have barracks in the city and 50.


----------



## Santaire

Ooh, if it's not too late could you change my island into a mountain?

Cause I'd quite like to have The Guild of Mages based there


----------



## Malochai

I've posted my population/military distribution on my Nation Sheet, on page 2, or here I can post it here too, if you want ...


----------



## Romero's Own

More numbers people, come on


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll have mine up this afternoon, got a bus to catch pretty shortly.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

40,000 Troops in Province 70

40,000 Troops in Province 71
5,000 Troops in Province 72
5,000 Troops in Province 74

Hope this is okay. I will edit this onto my main thread as well.


----------



## son of azurman

19=50 000 walkers,60000 ambushers,42500 archers
21=140 000 burners,50 000 walkers,42500 archers,80 000 ambushers
22=160 000 stompers,50 000 walkers,42500 archers
23=40 000 ambushers, 42500 archers
Hope this is ok


----------



## Romero's Own

I need to know population as well


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Updated onto the main sheet. .


----------



## Santaire

Sometime soon Romero, as soon as I've finished my playing around with traits and ideas and stuff I'll tell you and then the only change will be when I edit in my diplomat and my history


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Why didn't I spot this one earlier? I'd love to join, always loved a conquest RP, sort of why I made Age of Imperialism in the first place (I see inspiration from AoI in this, correct me if I'm worng). But anyway, i could have a nation up by monday.


----------



## son of azurman

Good to hear kayak and considering yours was the only conquest it's hard not to get inspiration.
Can't imagine it would be that hard to edit the borders on the map but what we'll do is depending on your nation well give you a choice of where to be located


----------



## Septok

Here's a question: can we perform diplomatic sabotage and the like? (i.e. rigging national votes of others, influencing them into war?) Because it may be much better for some of us to do so rather than go to war ourselves.


----------



## Romero's Own

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> (I see inspiration from AoI in this, correct me if I'm worng). .


Not really, sorry. I tried tomake it as different as i could and that was about the only input from yours there was.



son of azurman said:


> Can't imagine it would be that hard to edit the borders on the map but what we'll do is depending on your nation well give you a choice of where to be located


Well it will take a bit of work to change the borders, but we won't need to. And Karak can say preferences but i have never let anyone else decide where on the map to be so i won't let Karak either.



Septok said:


> Here's a question: can we perform diplomatic sabotage and the like? (i.e. rigging national votes of others, influencing them into war?) Because it may be much better for some of us to do so rather than go to war ourselves.


Well if you had some people, spies and the such, it would be possible. But pm any sabotage you want to do and i will determine the results. Sabotage isn't any good if they know you're doing it

OK, thanks to the people who have got their population distribution up alread. Keep em coming.


----------



## son of azurman

Ino but I mean like what fits his nations descriptions better


----------



## Romero's Own

Ok, action is up and ready to go. I have posted an intro (bold and italics) and then an example post.

As you can see I have chosen a Crusader to be my POV for the post as you can pick anyone in your nation, from peasant to ruler. I gave a summary at the end for quick info on what happened. I didn't really do much but you guys can colonise or do diplomatic actions if you wish


----------



## Septok

I'll have a post up tomorrow. It's too late to finish it, but it's mostly done. And I'm keeping saves of my stuff this time. 

For some reason, I seem to usually make a point and a question, so here it is again: should I PM you Salthiusar's 'big dirty secret'?


----------



## Yru0

Ok quick questions:
So armies can only 'invade' provinces bordering them, but how far can they move each turn within your territory?

And also how far can a navy move each turn?

Finally how do you go about overseas colonization? Would be difficult for a navy to transport millions of people...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

This isn't looking good, YurO's already plotting invasion :wink:. Temporary Alliance?


----------



## Santaire

I protest at the Monorealm's proclamation about Esterwynne. The Esterwynnians know full well that the Shadow is the real enemy. Do you?

Well Bane, you techies need to talk pretty smoothly to convince the magical Esterwynnians to ally with you


----------



## son of azurman

yes i know that but the monorealm don't.
they don't know about what your actually thinking they just don't trust anyone but themselves.


----------



## Santaire

I shall have to convince them otherwise. We cannot afford to stand divided against the foe that crushed the greatest Alliance Kolnur has ever known.

Edit: As a note to those who haven't already got it I am actually using the words my ambassadors will have for every country who stands against me


----------



## Yru0

Bane_of_Kings said:


> This isn't looking good, YurO's already plotting invasion :wink:. Temporary Alliance?


Haha, missed your earlier post! :3 But, I'm all for it. After all, us techies have to stick together?  On that note; want to split our island up? Last thing I want is both of us sending our armies into the same province first turn! Could also form the foundation of a future alliance IC-wise k:


----------



## son of azurman

well santaire good luck with that the monorealm will only ally with those they feel are equals and they believe that elves are selfish and humans are arrogant however if you prove them wrong like aid them in battle etc then they will accept you.


----------



## Romero's Own

Septok said:


> I'll have a post up tomorrow. It's too late to finish it, but it's mostly done. And I'm keeping saves of my stuff this time.
> 
> For some reason, I seem to usually make a point and a question, so here it is again: should I PM you Salthiusar's 'big dirty secret'?


It could be helpful



Yru0 said:


> Ok quick questions:
> So armies can only 'invade' provinces bordering them, but how far can they move each turn within your territory?


Well fro most people it is 1, for Bane it is 2 (thanks to his underground train special trait.



Yru0 said:


> And also how far can a navy move each turn?


1 grid square if you are turning and/or in shallow water. 2 squares if you are going straight and in deep water.



Yru0 said:


> Finally how do you go about overseas colonization? Would be difficult for a navy to transport millions of people...


Well likely you would just have to pack all your ships to the max and sail over. Only way really. Just remember that soldiers increase you pop as well


----------



## Yru0

Province 62 
Heavy infantry: 10,000
Arquebussers: 5,000
Artillery: 300
Mechanical walkers: 200
Mechanised warriors: 400

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500
Province 64
Heavy infantry: 10,000
Arquebussers: 5,000
Artillery: 300
Mechanical walkers: 200
Mechanised warriors: 400

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500

Province 61
Heavy infantry: 20,000
Arquebussers: 15,000
Artillery: 400
Mechanical walkers: 200
Mechanised warriors: 400

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500

Ironclads: 1250
Schooners: 500
Artillery boats: 500
Longboats: 100

Gyrocopters (based on Ironclads): 3,000
Gliders (based on Ironclads): 3,250

Province 63
Heavy infantry: 10,000

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500


Here we are 

Edit: 
Population:
Province 62: 15,000,000
Province 63: 8,000,000
Province 61: 10,000,000
Province 64: 25,000,000


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yru0 said:


> Haha, missed your earlier post! :3 But, I'm all for it. After all, us techies have to stick together?  On that note; want to split our island up? Last thing I want is both of us sending our armies into the same province first turn! Could also form the foundation of a future alliance IC-wise k:


Sure, sounds like a plan . 

How about I have 73, 66, 69 - and you can have 65, 67 and 68 with access to your provinces through mine.


----------



## Yru0

Cool beans  

Only thing I'd push for would be if I have 66 and you take 67... ok not a fair trade but my people are starving before the RP has even started  although I'm game for either.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

How about we throw in Trading as well, so you can trade for food and stuff from my Republic?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

*Nation name:* Königreich Preußen (Kingdom of Prussia)

*Nation government type:* Absolute Monarchy

*People of Importance:* The Kaiser, the royal family and the nobles.

*Population:* 14 million people approx.


*Traits:*

*Special Traits: *_German efficiency!_ When the people of Prussia find a job they do it well. From labor at the farms to the drills at the front line, a Prussian doesn't ask questions and gets the job done.

*Races:* Humans and Dwarves

*National Traits:*
_Men of Honour: A Prussia means what he says, and says what he means._

*Population traits:*
_Never back down: I will not and never will run away_

*Academic Traits:*
_Academy of war: whats better than defeating the enemy? Destroying them_

*Military traits:* (I do believe I can get three here)
_Soldiers of the line: Of course sir, a Prussian never runs!_
_Golden Horde: Any army should be greater than the sum of its parts_
_Superior forging: Made in Prussia!_

*Military units*
_Arquebus Troops: Present! Fire!
Artillery: Cannon, up!
Heavy Cavalry: Cavalry, Charge!_
_Heavy Infantry: Infantry! forward!_

*Naval Traits*
_Ship Artillery: cannons on a ship? Genius!_

*Technology*
_This...is...my...boomstick!: An Arquebus you say? I love it!_
_cannons: yes sir, I'll have that infantry running in no time._
_Steam engine: Marvelous!_
_Alchemical alloys: Also, Made in Prussia!_

*Physical Traits*
_Intimidating: yes, yes, give them bigger hats! now thats scary!_
_Ate their Wheaties: ah, just like momma use to make it_

*Mental traits*
_Logical: I know my mother died last week, but at least my income has increased by 5.2%!_

*Misc Traits*
_Telescope: I didn't even know the enemy had those sort of medals!_

*Flaws*
_Militaristic: Magic? what load of jibber-jabber! Cannons and guns my friend, cannons and guns _
_ Technology is life: Seriously, magic? absolute hobby cock!_

*History*

*Ancient History*
Common Defense: Many thousands of years ago the Prussian people were very insignificant, cast out of other nations and forced to fend for themselves. Prussia survived under the rule of the kaiser, hard work and determination. It cost them land, blood, life and sweat to survive, but somehow, they did it.

*Older History*
Warlike: After many, many years the Kingdom of Prussia began to expand, they had survived all the world had to throw at them so it was time for Prussia to take on the world. They carved a bloody path across the lands, claiming lands with blood an iron. Many of these conquered territories are still under the long arm of Prussia today.

*Recent History*
Bastion of Light: Prussia has been able to hold out against the Shadow, for now that least. These things the shadow sends do not know fear, pity, mercy, cowardice, they are by far the greatest enemies the shadow has ever fought. Its going to be a long, hard, bloody fight.

*Army*
Heavy Infantry - Stahlplatten Infanterie - 85,000 men

Aqrebusses - Sturm Infanterie - 50,000 men

Artillery - Donner Kanonens - 15,000 men

Heavy Cavalry - Pferdeschutz - 40,000 men

Conscripts (light infantry) - Landwehr - 150,000 men

Conscripts (light cavalry) Uhlans - 50,000 men


btw, can i please have provinces 86, 85, 84 and 83?

Colour: Black


----------



## Romero's Own

OK people, good posts from Malochai, Spetok, YruO and SoA so far, well done to you all.

Just waiting on Bane, brendxb, Santaire, HOGGLORD and flash.

No particular rush as my deadline for this update is FRIDAY 23rd

For hose who have already posted i will likely be getting in touch with you to tell you the results of your colonisation and movements.

EDIT: Did not see you there Karak, OK, good sheet, but i wasn't really anticipating another member. No matter, firstly you will need to list your army and/or navy numbers. Secondly, if you can find a spot on the map you are happy with that is not neighbours with someone else's nation then give me a shout.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I can't find the map anywhere, has it been created yet?


----------



## Malochai

At the bottom of the first post


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Right, changes have been made. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Romero's Own

OK karak, just be warned that 85 is directly between me and HOGGLORD. 

Also, you have 150,000 professional troops. With Golden Horde you can have 50,000 more professional and 200,000 conscripts.

And what map colour do you want?

EDIT: 200, WHOOP WHOOP :drinks:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> OK karak, just be warned that 85 is directly between me and HOGGLORD.
> 
> Also, you have 150,000 professional troops. With Golden Horde you can have 50,000 more professional and 200,000 conscripts.
> 
> And what map colour do you want?
> 
> EDIT: 200, WHOOP WHOOP :drinks:


Well, I don't really have much choice, but I'll see what other options there are. But you're playing? hmmmm, I don't agree with that but I'm not the GM of this one.

Changes will be made.

By the way, can i begin colonizing new provinces?


----------



## Romero's Own

Well once you are accepted you can colonise all you want.

And in terms of me playing, i pretty much stopped being gm, as such, as soon as i posted the action up. I will still be the go-to guy on rules and what you can and can't do but apart from that all i do is work out battles and population increase. And if i am in a battle then flash will work out the results. Any other problems with me playing? (not meaning to sound evil)

And actually, if you have a problem with me playing you should pm me instead of saying here.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> Well once you are accepted you can colonise all you want.
> 
> And in terms of me playing, i pretty much stopped being gm, as such, as soon as i posted the action up. I will still be the go-to guy on rules and what you can and can't do but apart from that all i do is work out battles and population increase. And if i am in a battle then flash will work out the results. Any other problems with me playing? (not meaning to sound evil)
> 
> And actually, if you have a problem with me playing you should pm me instead of saying here.


Does this mean i accepted then?

I don't really have a big problem with it, its just something I'm not really use to.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> And in terms of me playing, i pretty much stopped being gm, as such, as soon as i posted the action up. I will still be the go-to guy on rules and what you can and can't do but apart from that all i do is work out battles and population increase. And if i am in a battle then flash will work out the results.


What happens if you and flash decide to attack one another? Who would decide then?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Just to clarify, what colour am I? I put up two options, both of which appear to be present. Just wanted to check which was mine.


----------



## Romero's Own

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Does this mean i accepted then


Indeed you are  Although you'll have to be a very drak grey as black is already the colour of borders.



Septok said:


> What happens if you and flash decide to attack one another? Who would decide then?


:headbutt: stupid stupid. In that case...... I will....... You know what, if i attack him then i will tell him the armies and he will work out the result (he never has his laptop so he won't know it is him being involved.) And if he attacks me i kill him in real life :grin: and get an uninvolved 'watcher' to work it out.



HOGGLORD said:


> Just to clarify, what colour am I? I put up two options, both of which appear to be present. Just wanted to check which was mine.


You are the kind of green in provinces 88, 89, 90, 95


EDIT: Karak, where are you moving your people from?


----------



## flash43

cleary, i would win the real fight... :so_happy: 
But otherwise fine...


----------



## son of azurman

weres harry hill when you need him


----------



## Romero's Own

Darn, sorry Karak, just realized that you will boder three nations very quickly and my idea for this was to have all the nations split up. You will be in contact with two immediatly. Yet you say you know nothing about them. Neither me or HOGG said anything about losing land or moving do you would ahve to already know about us. And if you did, and me and you have both taken bastion of light, surely we would have fought against the shadow together.

Sorry to only say this now but i don't really want anyone in contact with on e another (sharing boders) right from the go.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> Darn, sorry Karak, just realized that you will boder three nations very quickly and my idea for this was to have all the nations split up. You will be in contact with two immediatly. Yet you say you know nothing about them. Neither me or HOGG said anything about losing land or moving do you would ahve to already know about us. And if you did, and me and you have both taken bastion of light, surely we would have fought against the shadow together.
> 
> Sorry to only say this now but i don't really want anyone in contact with on e another (sharing boders) right from the go.


I didn't have much of a choice to be honest, and my nation isn't really sea-faring, so islands were out of the question.

At the moment Prussia are just gaining awareness of the new world, it has been many years and it doesn't know which nations are still around.


----------



## Romero's Own

OK, you know what. Desperate times call for desperate measures. I will be moving myself off to another part of the map, thus giving you more room and not forcing you tonborder me and HOGG. Hope you don't mind


----------



## flash43

so its all good?


----------



## Romero's Own

Yes it is Flash.

OK, the update is set for SATURDAY 24TH. People who have not yet posted you have till then. 

And for those who have not yet told me how there numbers are split between there provinces i need that info as soon as possible, defiantly before the update.

I have got in touch with those who have posted on action and given me numbers, but those who have posted on action but not given me numbers i can't. I don't know your numbers


----------



## Septok

Hooray for updates! 

On a side note, I assume that I haven't been contacted because I didn't really do anything. Am I correct?


----------



## Santaire

Right Romero, here they are. I'll add them onto my nation sheet soon also


Province 75

Civillians: 3,211,900

Military:
Mages - 1,000


Province 76

Civillians: 7,104,071

Military: 
Warders - 200
Sentinels - 1,000
Guardians - 500


Province 77

Civillians: 6,914,137

Military:
Sentinels - 3,000
Guardians - 2,250


Province 78

Civillians: 6,184,035

Military:
Sentinels - 3,000
Guardians - 2,250


----------



## Romero's Own

Thanks for that Santaire.

And Septok, you would be right. I only really got in contact with people who had moved to colonise provinces.


----------



## Yru0

Haha, the empire of Prussia hath emerged  Glad to finally be playing toe-to-toe with you in a conquest Karak  

@Romero, just a question that popped into my mind, is there a way to replenish your army? I understand if there's no expansion, but say recuperating losses? :dunno:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. I'll be able to get it up tomorrow as I've got some last-minute Coursework to work on today.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> Haha, the empire of Prussia hath emerged  Glad to finally be playing toe-to-toe with you in a conquest Karak
> 
> @Romero, just a question that popped into my mind, is there a way to replenish your army? I understand if there's no expansion, but say recuperating losses? :dunno:


Ehre sei Preußen!

Yes, it is time to see the world come under my clawed grasp! MAHAHA...

...I mean my, um, friendly handshake....


----------



## Santaire

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Ehre sei Preußen!
> 
> Yes, it is time to see the world come under my clawed grasp! MAHAHA...
> 
> ...I mean my, um, friendly handshake....


Just bloody try Karak.

Go on, I dare you :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own

Yru0 said:


> @Romero, just a question that popped into my mind, is there a way to replenish your army? I understand if there's no expansion, but say recuperating losses? :dunno:


Well, i was planning that you could replenish about a thousand each turn. So pick a province and that is where they will be trained


As for the rest of you. I still need numbers from a few. HOGG, soa, brendxb and Karak i think.


----------



## Romero's Own

OK, Update in a few hours. For those who have not posted, please do so before then.
I will go on without you guys, sorry but that is how it is going to work.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> OK, Update in a few hours. For those who have not posted, please do so before then.
> I will go on without you guys, sorry but that is how it is going to work.


There's no need to apologise to anyone - if you can't post once an update, you shouldn't be in the RP. It just slows it down for everyone else. It's excusable if you have a proper excuse (i.e. exams, moving house, etc), but otherwise, it's laziness.


----------



## Santaire

Move on dude, I'll deal with this update in a later post.

Life's been hell with a bunch of tests which is why I haven't gotten around to posting for this, or several other rps


----------



## HOGGLORD

I've almost completed my post, provided my computer holds, I'll be done shortly.


----------



## Santaire

Maybe tomorrow Romero, but tonight I gotta revise and haven't had time earlier in the day to write. Tomorrow though I will have time if you can postpone it that long


----------



## Romero's Own

Fine. But i need that post tommorow, no later Santaire.


----------



## HOGGLORD

91 - 700 squads + 40 Shadows (9 million civilians)
90 - 100 squads + 700 Shadows (30 million civilians)
88 - 700 squads + 40 Shadows (9 million civilians)
95 - 500 squads + 20 Shadows (2 million civilians)


----------



## Romero's Own

Update is up people. Use the information from my pm's to flesh out your posts.

UPDATE SUNDAY 2ND DECEMBER


On a side note, HOGLORD, i think your new avatar just killed me. That is freaky.


----------



## Septok

I've seen the new map, it does look cool. Would it be good to also assume the small symbols are indicators of cities, and not actually representative of size?

Also: post up in the next 24 hours. I'm writing ahead so I have a bank to draw from with new stuff or expected situations, so expect the odd inconsistency or two because I've accidentally retconned something.


----------



## Glasses man

room for one more?


----------



## son of azurman

its up 2 romero but due to the map and locations i would not get my hopes up


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah sorry glasses man, there just isn't any more room


----------



## Glasses man

KK its all right


----------



## son of azurman

im away for the weekend so if i dont post on thursday i wont post till monday


----------



## HOGGLORD

In my post on the previous update, when I moved soldiers to 87 & 92 I intended that to mean that they became a part of my territory. Is there something else you have to do to claim land?


----------



## Septok

HOGGLORD said:


> In my post on the previous update, when I moved soldiers to 87 & 92 I intended that to mean that they became a part of my territory. Is there something else you have to do to claim land?


I think you have to move citizens as well. I think.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

HOGGLORD said:


> In my post on the previous update, when I moved soldiers to 87 & 92 I intended that to mean that they became a part of my territory. Is there something else you have to do to claim land?


I did the same also, but with Soldiers and civilians hoping to claim some land.


----------



## Romero's Own

OK, first of all. You can send soldiers in to clear a province then move settlers in to colonise it, or send both at the same time.

And Karak. If you look at the map i have moved you slightly so you can best fit and i think i made the province you wanted to colonise one of your starting provinces. And it would help if you gave me the numbers i asked for about a week ago.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Apologies for the delay in posting, Romero - I'll have mine up on Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Yru0

@Romero, can we use the 1,000 Req. points to construct more of the 'colonisation' fleets which are used to transport civilians? I know I can transport 1 million now, but could I spend them to be able to transport 2 million?


----------



## Romero's Own

req points? What are they?


----------



## Yru0

Woops. My bad :3 Was typing fast. Just the first thing that popped into my head to call the 1000 troops a nation can recruit in a single turn.  

I just didn't feel nice saying that a nation had spent 1000 people in order to build some boats


----------



## Septok

When do we get population increases? And how have we only got, what, 2 posts after the update?


----------



## Romero's Own

Posts please people. 

I have a record of all population increase on my computer so you guys don't need to worry about that.

And in terms of recruiting, i have decided you cannot recruit till you are at war.

Any other questions??


----------



## HOGGLORD

That's gonna make colonising a bitch for me... Ah well, less land is easier to defend. I'll hopefully post today or upon the 'morrow.


----------



## son of azurman

ill be posting soon ive just been caught up recently, my detachment at cadets just won top detachment at the weekend so for the past few weeks i had been revising for the competition


----------



## Romero's Own

Come on people. Post post post.

If there are not enough posts by the 15th I'm going to have to call it a day and go back to the drawing board. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I should be able to get it up by, if not on the 15th. Sorry about the delay, I've just been really busy with Coursework. But now that Coursework's out of the way (at last), I should have more free time. I haven't been able to find the time to post on Midge's roleplay as well, which is annoying as it's really awesome.


----------



## Septok

Grr. At this rate, I may have to post a second time.

And seriously, why the hell don't we have enough posts? I do mean to rant, but not to insult. Reader discretion is advised. If you sign up for an RP, expect to be posting weekly/however often the GM says you will. If you can only post every other week, or basically not enough, you've got too much going on. And don't sign up for every RP out there, it'll just come back to bite you in the bum when they all pick up speed. If people don't post enough, the people who are willing and able to put the time in to have fun and make it fun lose out most, usually including the GM. I once again state that I do not mean to cause offence. Only to remind people, who I am not accusing of always doing it, it just appears to me that not enough people are posting enough in almost every RP I've ever played.

But, of course, it's fine if you have more pressing matters. If that's all the time, and you're signing up for RPs, you may want to think more on the lines of only 1 or 2.


----------



## Santaire

Well, I fit that bill Septok

Logically I should have more than enough time but life has been on the downhill for me recently. The Dark Age of Technology made me lose interest but all these new rps looked far too awesome to pass up. The problem being now, I don't know which ones to leave in order to give me time. I can say now that over the Christmas holidays I'll be able to post for everything hopefully unless my brother returning from uni takes up too much time. After that hopefully I'll have plenty of time. Hell, at this rate maybe I'll have to write up a schedule


----------



## son of azurman

santaire i know how u feel im going to decide a day specifically for each thing but with tuesday and wednesday taken it is narrow


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I will be posting As soon as i can


----------



## Romero's Own

OK, sorry everyone.

I hate to ask this but. My computer died and my document containing all the numbers for everyone was deleted.

Could everyone work out there number divide at the moment. I figure it will be quicker for each person to do it once then for me to do it 11 times

I really want this to continue and i hope you guys do to


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sure. I'm just about to go off my laptop now but I'll be able to do so over the weekend.


----------



## Septok

Pop split? 


> Tl;dr: 99 and 48 have 475k between them; 50 has 2.5k; 51 has 22.5k. The army's the citizens, but the Guardians (the army) have barracks in the city and 50.


SO:
99- 300,000 citizens, 150 Guardians
48- 175,000 citizens and 50 Guardians
50- 2,500 and 250 Guardians
51- 22,500 and 50 Guardians


----------



## Yru0

I'm all for putting up the numbers  quick question though, the pop split for Anicea during the current turn is up on my post, but if you'd like all the moves to be taken into account I've got the time to do it. The prob with that is that I haven't received the whole how the colonisations have gone PM yet....so yeah 

Looking forward to getting this on the road again :santa:


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, sorry to those who have posted but my life just got crazy, will try to get the pm's out as soon as i can.


----------



## flash43

considering I just had one of my 'vanishing times' I haven't moved for about two turns if I'm even still a player. Or has the death of Romero's computer worked in my favor?


----------



## Romero's Own

OK people. My christmas was a lot busier than i anticipated so i have not had any time to look this over.

Because of this, and the loss of most of my files thanks to a computer malfunction, i am considering killing this RP so i can create a better, easier, more exciting version.

I would love to hear your guys thoughts on this as obviously you would all be welcome in the new version, if it happens.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> OK people. My christmas was a lot busier than i anticipated so i have not had any time to look this over.
> 
> Because of this, and the loss of most of my files thanks to a computer malfunction, i am considering killing this RP so i can create a better, easier, more exciting version.
> 
> I would love to hear your guys thoughts on this as obviously you would all be welcome in the new version, if it happens.


In the end, your RP, your decision. It has been really quiet and I'm actually kind of annoyed by how few people have posted since the last update. At this rate, it's going to die before you can kill it.

As it stands, I think the RP is really good at base, and I'd like to see how you would go about improving it. I think possibly adding more quantitative values would make it better, despite the inherent complications with putting maths all over the place.


----------



## son of azurman

ye could you perhaps say how you would improve it if you did kill it cause just saying you will improve it is like saying you will improve 40k and wile we might think your making it cheaper your in fact just changing the material.
if you get what i mean.


----------



## Romero's Own

Well my first and foremost change will be shrinking the scale. It will likely become players controlling cities in a pre-made map, where they can call their preferred area.

I will rework the rules, getting rid of the pointless ones, enforcing the good ones and adding better ones.


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> Well my first and foremost change will be shrinking the scale. It will likely become players controlling cities in a pre-made map, where they can call their preferred area.
> 
> I will rework the rules, getting rid of the pointless ones, enforcing the good ones and adding better ones.


I feel the scale's fine as it is. It gives us loads of space to work with, which is always good because we can have more characters to follow and places to go. The RP just hasn't quite got to the border fighting stage yet.


----------



## son of azurman

well maybe keep the scale the same but in the un chosen areas have npc governments that can be conquered,bought or persuaded to join you kind of thing to keep the action going the whole way through


----------

